#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-01-17
<orangeninja> hello
<cyberanger> hey orangeninja
<orangeninja> what's been going on ranger
<cyberanger> not much
<orangeninja> yeah, same here.
<wrst> hello everyone :)
<wrst> and orangeninja howdy
<orangeninja> helle wrst
<orangeninja> hello too
<wrst> ha ha glad i'm not the only one that has mis typings from time to time :)
<orangeninja> haa, I do it all the time
<wrst> i'm trying to fix a vista computer so i'm really probable to do that right now
<orangeninja> fun times. I am watching the Predators vs Blackhawks via DVR not live so no scores please. NSH3 CHI2 11:48 3RD....ha ha
<orangeninja> what's the vista problem?
<wrst> :)
<wrst> well its vista is the problem
<wrst> doing a reinstall on a machine and i'm thinking I have some type of hardware issue
<wrst> surely someone didn't sell something this slow to someone
<wrst> fan runs  a lot hard drive very active i think maybe cooling issues slowing it down about to open it up
<orangeninja> yeah, my vista machine has a constant HD light activity but no other problems I have noticed. It is about time for a clean up though
<wrst> well i must say i hate vista
<orangeninja> well, I have not had anything that makes me hate it but I does have it's problems with startup speed and random explorer crashes.
<orangeninja> I am here trying to learn ubuntu though....ha ha
<orangeninja> I must admit that since I installed it duel boot on this laptop, i have only booted into vista for a couple of things.
<orangeninja> just not brave enough to  go all ubuntu on it yet, but i will eventually
<wrst> well orangeninja this computer has help the heat sink is stopped up with dust, can't be good for things
<orangeninja> nope
<orangeninja> how's it comming?
<cyberanger-bot> wrst: fixing vista, oxymoron of the year?
<wrst> yeah tell me
<wrst> cyberanger-bot: ??? you a bot?
<wrst> orangeninja: i'm calling it for the night i'm going to have to take this one outside to blow it out
<wrst> probably take it apart
<cyberanger-bot> yep, incomplete
<cyberanger> and it doesn't work on windows ;-)
<wrst> what are you doing cyberanger ?
<orangeninja> ha ha, yeah I need to clean the dust out of my vista box too... I need to buy a can of air this week.
<cyberanger> full list ...........
<cyberanger> I'll give you the top 5, for time's sake
<wrst> ha ha
<cyberanger> eating programmer's food, slid under the door from mr gates
<cyberanger> codine a bot
<cyberanger> fetching lucid and hardy's repo, for chattacon
<cyberanger> working on coming up with some more events here
<wrst> hardy... wow going old school cyberanger :)
<cyberanger> or, and chatting with you
<wrst> cyberanger natty has some nice stuff going
<cyberanger> well, when the install of xubuntu 8.04 was done, it was new
<cyberanger> and comes out once a year, thus lts
<wrst> 8.04 is still good stuff
<orangeninja> when is chattacon cyber?
<wrst> good night all
<orangeninja> goodnight wrst
<cyberanger> fri sun
<cyberanger> wrst: ^^^
<cyberanger> orangeninja: ^^
<cyberanger> it'll be a fun weekend
<orangeninja> dang, maybe next time.....
<cyberanger> well, if your in the area, it'll be a rare time I'd be in city limits
<cyberanger> so I could at least do a meetup, probally friday or sunday
<orangeninja> im in nashville
<cyberanger> chattanooga
<cyberanger> aren't you chattanooga based?
<cyberanger> (thus the chatta in chattacon)
<orangeninja> nope just a mistype on my part sorry
<cyberanger> idk why I recalled you saying that in  prior chat
<cyberanger> who knows
<cyberanger> hard to kepp all the nicks straight
<orangeninja> yep, no doubt
<cyberanger> idk, 300 I think
<cyberanger> combinded
<linuxman410> wrst u here
<cyberanger> hey linuxman410
<linuxman410> hey cyberanger just listed a few  laptops and a desktop on ebay
<orangeninja> just left linuxman
<linuxman410> orangeninja have not seen u here before
<cyberanger> linuxman410: any plans for east tn
<cyberanger> aside from my one
<linuxman410> no not really been trying to spread the word
<cyberanger> and how sucessful
<cyberanger> we gotta keep records
<cyberanger> and that's an issue of mine too
<linuxman410> i tell everyone i have to reload their computer on count of a virus which has been alot lately
<cyberanger> what's the tally you think?
<cyberanger> and yeah it'd be less if they used linux
<cyberanger> ;-)
<linuxman410> i know i have told at least 15 people about ubuntu lately i even use a linux based phone called the palm pre
<cyberanger> 15, great
<cyberanger> nice thing about two connections, I can hammer charter and still chat on IRC over T-Mobile
<chris4585> I wish I could say the same
<chris4585> I'm about to hammer my hughesnet, so I gotta disconnect lol
<cyberanger> he was gonna hammer his highesnet after the download period started?
<chibihogoshino> http://ubuntustats.com/
<chibihogoshino> interesting site with live updates ...
<cyberanger> hey chibihogoshino
<cyberanger> morning
<chibihogoshino> morning cyberanger
<chibihogoshino> nice weather ..
<chibihogoshino> hows it going
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: pretty good
<cyberanger> intresting site
<cyberanger> as for the weather, cold, dark at 5am
<cyberanger> but will be fine
<cyberanger> and cold is better than usual
<chibihogoshino> it was around 40 degrees yesterday
<chibihogoshino> cyberanger: do you think the team should be working on something ?
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: of course, question is what?
<chibihogoshino> thats what iv been trying to think of ..
<cyberanger> two leaders have boots and public transit (myself is one of two)
<chibihogoshino> only thing i can come up with is a theme with the tn logo and colors .. some nice backgrounds
<cyberanger> so I'm just glad xubuntu at chattacon is happening again
<chibihogoshino> when and were is they ?
<cyberanger> chattanooga choo choo hotel
<chibihogoshino> both ?
<cyberanger> and this weekend
<cyberanger> where and when
<chibihogoshino> ahh
<chibihogoshino> sweet
<cyberanger> yeah, something to test an installfest rig
<cyberanger> thing is, here in east tn we're dispursed enough, klug isn't what it was
<cyberanger> idk, east tn might be dead
<chibihogoshino> it is hard with how its so spread out
<cyberanger> but memphis rebuilt golem and in the process grew
<cyberanger> but I think fragementing further might be a mistake
<chibihogoshino> golem ?
<cyberanger> memphis lug
<chibihogoshino> oh yeah.. heh
<cyberanger> idk about middle tn
<cyberanger> we have exodus_ms in tullahoma, two around cookville
<cyberanger> two around nashville
<cyberanger> and east tn, those I've heard from recently, you, linuxman410 in the Moristown area
<cyberanger> and myself north of chattanooga
<cyberanger> whearas west tn is nearly all memphis
<chibihogoshino> hmm..
<chibihogoshino> maybe we should have a call in to see who all is still around
<chibihogoshino> roll call i guess
<cyberanger> yeah, but I'd want to do that with motivation to answer
<chibihogoshino> what kind  ?
<cyberanger> nice thing is it does help that we don't define active members, the loco council does
<cyberanger> what kind, that is the question
<cyberanger> (we just give the council launchpad member numbers, they divide by three or so, thus active, which I think inflates our membership a little)
<chibihogoshino> it would be nice to have irc be more of a part with live help for new users ..
<cyberanger> man, adding hardy's packages is taking awhile, but come to think of it, lucid too
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: yeah, or more members on the list or forum
<chibihogoshino> how large is one distro ?
<cyberanger> it's irc or nothing
<cyberanger> define distro
<cyberanger> ubuntu hardy, kubuntu hardy, xubuntu hardy, then many packages you can install
<cyberanger> then lucid too
<cyberanger> if you want the entire mirror size
<chibihogoshino> i was thinking a live help in the menu or on the desktop that launches a custom irc client that connects to a freenode channel specifically for new user live help ..
<cyberanger> http://www.netritious.com/software/ubuntu/local-ubuntu-repository/
<cyberanger> 89g when he wrote that
<chibihogoshino> it could collect some info and have them describe the problem and then launch the client and use past bin for the info join the channel and past the url and some one would pm them
<chibihogoshino> 89.. thats a bit big
<cyberanger> yes, but that's anythink one could want to install
<cyberanger> for hardy and lucid
<chibihogoshino> they wouldnt even need to see the normal irc stuff
<cyberanger> including what nobody installs usually
<cyberanger> server, desktop, kubuntu, lubuntu, xubuntu, from abcde to zsync
<chibihogoshino> to bad they dont have a tgz of all the packages
<cyberanger> well, it'd be huge
<cyberanger> better not to
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<cyberanger> rsync is simplier as a list
<cyberanger> the help menu bit sounds nice
<chibihogoshino> linux is 20 years old.. it can almost legally drink
<cyberanger> same here, so I'll just take linux to canada and I'll buy tux a brew
<chibihogoshino> lol
<chibihogoshino> someone has a open source beer
<cyberanger> ubuntu cola for now ;-)
<chibihogoshino> the help menu could probably be done in python
<cyberanger> or php or perl
<cyberanger> just a matter of why
<cyberanger> just a matter of who
<cyberanger> who will code it
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<cyberanger> (hell, maybe bash can do it even)
<chibihogoshino> hmm.
<chibihogoshino> can it connect to irc ?
<cyberanger> bash, more likely fire up a client
<cyberanger> but go far enough out, sure
<chibihogoshino> wouldnt a terminal popping up freak out a new user tho ?
<cyberanger> you assume I'd launch a terminal
<cyberanger> and for an irc client I would, but a web browser will do
<cyberanger> and as for the input, I'd use zenity for getting input, curl for posting to pastebin
<cyberanger> and it'd be doable
<cyberanger> but an offical solution would be better in python or something else higher end
<chibihogoshino> it would have to be simple with clean directions
<chibihogoshino> clear not clean
<cyberanger> well, that it can be, but ubuntu would like both
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<chibihogoshino> it would be nice if it could have a remote desktop option too
<cyberanger> well, dealing with firewalls and permissions there
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<cyberanger> handing the keys to the corvette to a nascar driver I can see
<chibihogoshino> the base ubuntu dosnt have a firewall tho
<cyberanger> but jonny chopshop
<cyberanger> yes, ubuntu does, iptables
<cyberanger> enabled no, but how many are behind a router
<chibihogoshino> yeah..
<cyberanger> practially anyone on ipv4 (ipv6 is a game changer in ways) has nat translation
<cyberanger> and some firewalls go with it
<chibihogoshino> why not just use port 80
<cyberanger> dpi firewalls
<cyberanger> and transperent proxies
<cyberanger> better chance of 443
<chibihogoshino> ah
<cyberanger> but same rules can apply (less likely on 443 if encrypted too, as well, can't inspect an encrypted packet beyond unencrypted headers
<chibihogoshino> is anyone going to have a party for linuxs birthday ?
<cyberanger> but there are clues in cases)
<cyberanger> hard to say, is the loco, I'm not planing anything myself
<cyberanger> I can't, I'm too far to try
<chibihogoshino> part of the info it could collect is to see if the option for a rd session is available
<cyberanger> unless you wanna to hold a meetup in chattanooga this weekend
<chibihogoshino> what is the month it was first compiled ?
<chibihogoshino> i know it was in 91 but other than that im not shur
<chibihogoshino> September 1991 when was version 0.01
<chibihogoshino> September 1991, Linux version 0.01 was released
<chibihogoshino> heh
<chibihogoshino> that would of been cool if ubuntu 10.10 was released then
<cyberanger> instead of a cool binary date
<cyberanger> 101010
<chibihogoshino> heh
<cyberanger> well, when's 11.04 due, and when's 11.10 due
<cyberanger> make it 11.10, get it ahead of scheudle
<chibihogoshino> brb
<cyberanger> wrst: trying to download a good chunck of the repo to my hdd
<cyberanger> over 7 hours straight now
<cyberanger> it's a big job
<wrst> ouch that's a lot
<wrst> haow large is it?
<cyberanger> so far, of expected target
<cyberanger> s/of/or
<cyberanger> 16G so far
<cyberanger> 90G or more expected
<cyberanger> so yeah, it'll be awhile
<cyberanger> wrst: ^^
<wrst> your isp may report you :)
<chibihogoshino> man.. the cat just ripped open our big bag of rice and spilled it all over the floor
<cyberanger> my isp may report me to who
<cyberanger> themselves
<chibihogoshino> makes me want to start eating meat
<cyberanger> and I don't think they'll yank me instantly
<cyberanger> ideally by the time they notice and care, it'll be done and then some
<chibihogoshino> do they limit you cyberanger ?
<cyberanger> abuse policies, sooner or later any isp will nail you for it
<cyberanger> but do they cite a number outright, no
<chibihogoshino> unlimited is unlimited
<cyberanger> until it's not
<cyberanger> fine print
<cyberanger> you just gotta be really high to get axed by charter or comcast noadays
<cyberanger> but 90G would be high
<chibihogoshino>  how mush traffic does wow or other online games generate ?
<cyberanger> I doubt 15G in 7 hours
<cyberanger> this isn't the first
<chibihogoshino> have they said something before ?
<cyberanger> I downloaded 10G in 36 hours, over sprint (testing Virgin Mobile's wording at the time, when everyone then was calling 5G standard)
<cyberanger> and they did nothing
<cyberanger> charter has said nothing
<cyberanger> but actions speak louder than words too, so...
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<cyberanger> (note, I'm not worried)
<chibihogoshino> what speed did you get with virgin mobile ?
<cyberanger> don't recall
<cyberanger> but I know I stopped and started the download
<cyberanger> to simulate watching hulu, and more normal downloads like that
<chibihogoshino> i dont think hulu goes over 450 k
<chibihogoshino> well.. maybe now with the hulu plus
<cyberanger> really, are you counting the video
<cyberanger> a half hour, or 45 minutes
<cyberanger> for a show
<chibihogoshino> im thinking of droping netflix for hulu
<cyberanger> or just the html
<chibihogoshino> html is only a few k tho
<cyberanger> yes, but the video is not 450 k
<chibihogoshino> hulus videos are a bit large for the quality
<cyberanger> reasonable quality
<cyberanger> just flash on linux sucks
<cyberanger> well, overall flash sucks
<chibihogoshino> i dont have that much of a problem with it
<chibihogoshino> other than fullscreen with compiz
<cyberanger> your quality issue, flash
<chibihogoshino> thats them tho..
<chibihogoshino> youtube is allot better
<cyberanger> it doesn't render as nicely as a video stream and vlc
<chibihogoshino> lol no..
<cyberanger> and youtube has html5 support too, so it might be better cause it's not flash
<chibihogoshino> iv never gotten that to work
<chibihogoshino> 720 and 1080 on youtube are just mp4 files tho
<cyberanger> the lack of any drm
<cyberanger> and look in /tmp
<cyberanger> and look in /tmp/FlashXX*
<chibihogoshino> for youtube ?
<cyberanger> yep
<cyberanger> buffer's nicely, real nice ;-)
<chibihogoshino> they have a few userscripts for greesemonky that put download links on the page
<chibihogoshino> it downloads the mp4 right off the servers
<cyberanger> yeah, but in linux, that's pointless
<cyberanger> they hand it to you already
<cyberanger> look in /tmp/FlashXX*
<cyberanger> why download twice
<chibihogoshino> the first one isnt always the highest quality
<cyberanger> well, stop it before it fully buffers
<cyberanger> and then it's deleted from /tmp/
<cyberanger> and buffers again
<chibihogoshino> i can just right click save with the script and its saved as the title in mp4 formate ..
<chibihogoshino> yes.. mp4 formate lol
<cyberanger> it's mp4 format my way too
<cyberanger> codec wise
<chibihogoshino> but you have to leave the browser
<chibihogoshino> what does your bot do ?
<cyberanger-bot> AUTOMATED MSG:Absoultely Nothing
<chibihogoshino> oh
<chibihogoshino> heh
<cyberanger> just automated message sending atm
<cyberanger> which is all I needed anyhow
<cyberanger> combind it with chanserv, the idea is to cycle out topic of a channel with random quotes
<chibihogoshino> thats cool
<cyberanger> yeah, I like it
<chibihogoshino> hmm.. nominal traffic on this laptop including irc in 15 channels and im with no chat sessions is around 1.5 meg a hour.
<chibihogoshino> thought it would be more than that
<cyberanger> well, irc is minimal
<cyberanger> chris4585 said 30M a month
<cyberanger> and I've seen similar myself
<chibihogoshino> wow japan has IV Drip Bars
<chibihogoshino> they are located in busy train stations and shopping areas
<chibihogoshino> i wonder what qualifications you need to run one ..
<chibihogoshino> if you could get a shot of alcohol that would be nice
<cyberanger> just a shot?
<chibihogoshino> well if its right into your blood stream i think thats all you would need
<cyberanger> vodka or scotch
<chibihogoshino> would it matter ?
<chibihogoshino> you couldnt taste it
<cyberanger> exactly why it matters
<cyberanger> I'm not sticking scotch into my arm
<chibihogoshino> lol
<cyberanger> too fine, miss the taste
<cyberanger> there is alot of cheap vodka though
 * chibihogoshino wonders if he should update xfce to 4.8
<cyberanger> alough, we're talking japan, I'm guessing sake
<chibihogoshino> some sake isnt to bad
<chibihogoshino> warm is better tho
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: or upgrade to lxde ;-)
<chibihogoshino> that would be a reinstall tho
<chibihogoshino> Facebook has announced that developers of Facebook apps can now gather the personal contact information from their users.
<wrst> cyberanger: i have a question when you have un momento
<wrst> and chibihogoshino that's scary :\
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<cyberanger> wrst: what's up
<wrst> cyberanger: need your opinion on a desktop for a computer that has one purpose to record audio using audacity
<wrst> i guess actually distro and everything
<wrst> thinking ubuntu with fluxbox or something like that?
<cyberanger> how involved do you need the setup to be
<wrst> just need audacity and a very simple file manager to drag them over to a usb stick or to a ssh mounted drive
<wrst> cyberanger: don't really care, I had considered something like arch and just install what i need but would like it to be stable
<cyberanger> so an ubuntu cli install
<cyberanger> and a very small amount of packages
<wrst> sounds good to me
<wrst> what DE would you suggest?
<cyberanger> openbox
<wrst> that sounds good, where do you find the cli install?
<cyberanger> alternate or minimal install cd
<wrst> ok cool how do you do that from an alternate install, I think you have told me before cyberanger? :)
<cyberanger> f4, go from normal to cli
<cyberanger> hit install
<wrst> oh wow so just boot up the alt cd then hit f4? easy enough :)
<wrst> anything there that is unexpected?
<cyberanger> hit alt f4 wit a mini menu
<cyberanger> nothing unexpected
<cyberanger> just apt-get packages
<wrst> so apt-get openbox? will that pull in xorg and everythign?
<cyberanger> xinit openbox slim nitrogen tint2 obmenu
<cyberanger> audacity
<wrst> wow cool
<cyberanger> misspelled that one
<cyberanger> whoops
 * wrst willl need this in scrollback :)
<cyberanger> alsa-utils
<wrst> i will probably do this sometime saturday
<cyberanger> that should be the absoulte minimum
<cyberanger> oh, pcmanfm
<cyberanger> that;s it
<wrst> i have this already on a machine its a dual core machine with 1GB of ram but sometimes we record a couple hours of stuff and with gnome and compiz and everything else its a little much
<cyberanger> technicaally that's a little more than bare minimum, but still slim
<wrst> yeah that would be great
<wrst> i'm looking forward to the setup and that also avoids pulse audio
<cyberanger> oh, sshfs
<wrst> oh yes gotta have that to link to my drive at home :)
<cyberanger> and do you need a network manager
<cyberanger> for wifi
<wrst> wired network cyberanger
<cyberanger> ah, then no need ;-)
<wrst> actually a wire plugged into a repeater/router but as far as ubuntu is concerned its wired :)
<wrst> yeah :)
<cyberanger> yeah, it'll do a dhclient setup, or you can scrap that too for a static setup
<wrst> i have never set up ubuntu like this so this will be fun
<wrst> yeah not such a big deal dhcp will be fine
<wrst> but static is not big deal just a quick edit
<wrst> i will probably go with 10.04 i don't want the latest and greatest just stable and steady
<cyberanger> but you can strip out dhcp if it's useless
<cyberanger> the old crunchbang really proved how simple it was
<cyberanger> install, wget script
<cyberanger> chmod script, and run it
<cyberanger> real dumbed down
<cyberanger> but it was a door into a tweaking paradise
<cyberanger> and helped lead some further into debian
<wrst> cool oh cyberanger one more question while i have your ear i have a little repair project the heat sink and fan clogged with dust how much damage do you think is done there the computer is awfully slow and i suspect constantly over heating
<wrst> would you suggest debian or ubuntu for my little deal?
<cyberanger> hrm, well, we're in a loco channel....
<wrst> ha ha well yes this is a specialized case and we are supposed to be friendly with debian ? right? :)
<wrst> actually i think i woudl prefer ubuntu this will be plenty stripped down but the configs will be mostly automagic
<cyberanger> wrst: repair the cooling, look at the specs, see if it comes to a reasonable result
<cyberanger> trial and error
<cyberanger> esp till it says error
<cyberanger> coin toss really
<cyberanger> but probally ubuntu
<wrst> should work even for vista :\ but will that cause slow downs? i've never had a cooling issue like this i keep all my machines blown out and well my wife won't let things get this dusty :)
<cyberanger> dealing with multimedia, thus why
<wrst> yeah cyberanger i can probably have this set up and running with ubuntu in about an hour
<wrst> and suppose need to install codecs also
<cyberanger> what ones?
<cyberanger> lame and flac
<chibihogoshino> ogg
<cyberanger> no, ogg is thrown in
<wrst> yeah need mp3, well really could just convert from ogg to mp3 later but would prefer to just do it all at once
<wrst> i wish more things would play ogg by default
<cyberanger> plus a like it's lossless cousin, flav
<cyberanger> plus a like it's lossless cousin, flac*
<cyberanger> wrst: all my gear plays ogg
<cyberanger> unfortunately not flac, one peice shy
<cyberanger> but I can upgrade that to support flac too
<wrst> mine also cyberanger, but we are not normal :)
<wrst> my mp3 player all my computers i'm pretty sure my android phone does also?
<cyberanger> sure we are
<cyberanger> just also a minority
<wrst> ha ha yes :)
<cyberanger> and android stock ogg y flac n
<cyberanger> note, stock
<wrst> hmm ok, i have considered rooting my android :)
<cyberanger> well, that' do it
<cyberanger> but unneeded step
<wrst> well i have to root it to get rid of bing, that's just an insult to my intelligence
<chibihogoshino> what phone do you have wrst  ?
<wrst> vortex bottom of the android line really but still does way more than i need a phone to do
<chibihogoshino> android 2.2 is out for x86
<chibihogoshino> dosnt quit work
<wrst> that's interesting chibihogoshino
<chibihogoshino> i cant get the screen to unlock
<wrst> that kinda makes it useless doesn't it chibihogoshino? :)
<chibihogoshino> heh.. yeah
<chibihogoshino> i would think it would have mouse support
<chibihogoshino> lol.. alt f1 drops you to a terminal
<wrst> well chibihogoshino what else do you need ?
<chibihogoshino> the gui interface
<wrst> yeah i guess so chibihogoshino :)
<wrst> cyberanger: would not agree with you
<chibihogoshino> you cant play games on the cli in android
<wrst> ha ha yeah i guess angry birds cli is not in the works
<chibihogoshino> could be touch only
<chibihogoshino> tho i dont know why it would be locked on a live cd
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<xTEMPLARx> is this thing on?  *tap* *tap* *tap*
<chibihogoshino> hi xTEMPLARx
<xTEMPLARx> heya chibi
<xTEMPLARx> how's life
<chibihogoshino> annoying
<chibihogoshino> hows it on that side ?
<xTEMPLARx> the rudder's amidships and that's about it
<xTEMPLARx> steady as she goes ;)
<chibihogoshino> what ships
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: welcome
<elijahosborne> Where at in Tennessee is everyone from?
<elijahosborne> I'm around the Kingsport area
<wrst> hey elijahosborne, I'm from Livingston (Cookeville area)
<elijahosborne> wrst, that is about 3 hours away according to google maps, had to look it up, though I have lived here about 4 years now, still learning what is around.
<wrst> yeah i know kingsport a little
<wrst> been a while since i have been there but really nice area
<elijahosborne> I have tried moving away from it but seems I like to call this place home, lol
<wrst> i love that area if i were to move i would want to be in that area
<elijahosborne> I have been using Ubuntu about the same time, I would fully switch if I could get Photoshop to fully work and a few other programs.
<elijahosborne> I keep Ubuntu on my old laptop becasue it works faster than windows.
<wrst> i pretty much use ubuntu exclusively at home elijahosborne can't at work but fit it in some here
<elijahosborne> What do you do?
<wrst> accountant and other things for a small company in monterey
<xTEMPLARx> I use it wherever I may be :D
<xTEMPLARx> ubuntu that is
<xTEMPLARx> although I must admit I'm using win7 at home quite a bit, but mainly coz I've been gaming a lot and its been doing quite well.
<pace_t_zulu> wrst pin
<pace_t_zulu> ping
<wrst> hey pace_t_zulu
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: the boot splash screen looks much nicer now in natty
<wrst> really a change in design?
<wrst> I haven't updated in a couple days they have made some nice improvements albeit my wireless is broken
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: no... just not jagged anymore ... same design
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: big development with unity is the sidebar autohides when a window is dragged over it
<wrst> yes i've got that and that is nice place some opening animations
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: have you heard about a 2d unity based on qt?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i do know that they intend to have a 2d fallback option
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: so far it is gnome
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: but it would make sense to have a 2d implementation of unity
<wrst> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/01/2d-unity-to-be-available-as-option-in.html
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: sidebar also disappear when you make a window fullscreen
<wrst> there is a better article somewher but it aludes me
<wrst> yes pace_t_zulu got that one also, very nice
<wrst> something i always make a mac do when i use one
<wrst> i've never understood why that wasn't default in osx
<vychune> anybody home?
<xTEMPLARx> nope
<xTEMPLARx> er
<xTEMPLARx> i mean
<xTEMPLARx> drat
<vychune> HAHAHHA
<vychune> how you doing
<xTEMPLARx> not too bad!
<xTEMPLARx> how you be?
<vychune> pretty good
<xTEMPLARx> :)
<vychune> watching mythbusters
<xTEMPLARx> its been pretty quiet in here thus far today
<vychune> i see lol
<xTEMPLARx> they doin' anything interesting today, or more contrived tests?  :D
<vychune> you know the moon landing footage they say is fake?
<xTEMPLARx> yeah
<vychune> they testing to see if it is actually fake
<vychune> i read ahead on the web it real were on the moon
<vychune> *its
<vychune> oh and i found this on deviantart
<vychune> http://sdbinwiiexe.deviantart.com/art/Ubuntu-Homepage-v2-189840382?q=gallery%3Asdbinwiiexe&qo=0
<vychune> wanted to post this here for a while
<xTEMPLARx> that there is purple
<vychune> LOL
<vychune> so what do you do? (job)
<xTEMPLARx> systems integration and some system admin for a small company.
<vychune> cool
<xTEMPLARx> we do ALPR technology for toll roads and access control systems
<xTEMPLARx> Automatic Licence Plate Reading = ALPR
<vychune> wooow
<vychune> thats cool
<vychune> makes me wish i had a job lol
<vychune> but being 19 all the good jobs are taking lol
<xTEMPLARx> ahh keep lookin'
<xTEMPLARx> you'll find something
<vychune> i sure hope so
<vychune> well im a  memphian what about you?
<xTEMPLARx> way out here in and around Knoxville :D
<vychune> noxville lol
<xTEMPLARx> eh?
<vychune> idk
 * xTEMPLARx shrugs.
<vychune> trying to be funny
<xTEMPLARx> its pretty nice out here :)
<vychune> its pretty cold here
<vychune> well gotta go nice talking to ya
<wrst> xTEMPLARx:  Knoxville > Memphis :)
<xTEMPLARx> i think so too, but I haven't really spent much time in Memphis, and, really, historically speaking (at least cultural history), Memphis has a lot more going on.
<xTEMPLARx> but, for somewhere to live and raise my family
<xTEMPLARx> knoxville all the way (by comparison)
<wrst> memphis scares me
<xTEMPLARx> i wanna visit Graceland and Beal St. sometime before they disappear
<xTEMPLARx> but other than that memphis holds no appeal for me
<wrst> but everyone generally likes where they live many would think i live in an armpit but i like it :)
<xTEMPLARx> see
<xTEMPLARx> to me, a town like pittsburgh or detroit
<xTEMPLARx> now those are armpits
<xTEMPLARx> baltimore
<wrst> amen!
<chris4585> wrst, hey
<wrst> hey chris4585
<chris4585> I thought you may find this funny http://i.imgur.com/5gbb3.jpg
<chris4585> also if you didn't already know the parts of unity-qt can be ran separately unity-qt-panel and unity-qt-launcher I think those are the executables
<wrst> hmm that is interesting provides some nice posibilities
<chris4585> yeah
<wrst> chris4585: i have been using it a lot and its getting much better
<chris4585> unity on natty?
<wrst> yes chris4585
<chris4585> I don't really know how well it performs since on virtualbox... it runs, but its pretty slow, I did notice a lot of good things / and improvements though
<chris4585> I'd like to run it on my laptop
<wrst> it really is pretty snappy
<xTEMPLARx> Whee, VMWare!
<wrst> what are you doing xTEMPLARx? :)
<xTEMPLARx> putting together an ESXi system for our developers to use
<xTEMPLARx> its lower-end than I had originally asked for, but its still fun
<wrst> fun is good
<xTEMPLARx> fun is way good
<xTEMPLARx> especially compared to the alternative :D
<wrst> yes exactly
<xTEMPLARx> you like david crowder?
<wrst> why yes i do and not just the freaky beard also like the music
<xTEMPLARx> haha
<wrst> :)
<xTEMPLARx> i actually laughed twice at that
<xTEMPLARx> once at first read
<xTEMPLARx> then again as it soaked in more
<xTEMPLARx> i'm learning he is our king
<xTEMPLARx> shoulda been learning it before now
<xTEMPLARx> gotta practice it tonight
<xTEMPLARx> lol
<xTEMPLARx> it sounds simple enough
<xTEMPLARx> but the simplest of songs are easy to forget when the track isn't playing in your ear
<wrst> agreed, and I love that song
<xTEMPLARx> yeah its got some great lyrics
<wrst> yes it does
<xTEMPLARx> welp i need to shut down all that I'm doing to get ready to bail.  chat ye l8r sir.
<wrst> later xTEMPLARx have fun
<cyberanger> man, I disconnect from my server, remove the bandwidth limits, only to miss a very active channel, and have my cable come loose, defeating the whole point
<cyberanger> it should have been done by now, but 7 hours with the cable unplugged (I need to replace that)
<cyberanger> defeats the whole point
<chibihogoshino> hmm..
<chibihogoshino> our comcast is caped at 250 gig
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: a month, yeah
<chibihogoshino> i didnt know it had a cap
<cyberanger> but idk if all of their plans have that limit
<cyberanger> but yeah, one way or another
<cyberanger> either a cap or abuse policy
<chibihogoshino> i wonder how long it would take to download 250 gig
<chibihogoshino> around 15 days of downloading at 1.5 meg
<cyberanger> well, run a bittorrent client at night
<cyberanger> up and down
<cyberanger> then play some ps3, watch netflix, listen to pandora
<cyberanger> a regular user can do do it
<chibihogoshino> thats 1.5 meg for 15 days strait .. i dont think it would be a sustained speed tho
<starsprout> whew. adventures in xorg.conf and fglrx
<cyberanger> yes, but isn't their speed 3 mbps
<chibihogoshino> i think the one we have is supposed to be 5 meg but we only get 1.5
<chibihogoshino> maybe 2 but nothing more than that
<cyberanger> still doable
<cyberanger> and at night you might see more than in the day
<cyberanger> or vice versa
<chibihogoshino> yeah but your not going to be doing much else while downloading at that speed
<cyberanger> what much else
<cyberanger> that limit also covers uploading
<cyberanger> and you can be downloading netflix
<cyberanger> or playing too much ps3
<cyberanger> or bittorrenting when asleep
<chibihogoshino> you can download netflix ?
<cyberanger> netflix streaming yeah
<cyberanger> more bandwidth chewed, and throttle your bittorrent client to 256k
<cyberanger> and less up
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-01-18
<cyberanger> the point of a cap is those that are above normal threshold
<cyberanger> but the question if it's doable by just anyone
<cyberanger> yes
<chibihogoshino> yeah i was just wondering how long it would take at full speed
<cyberanger> your full speed
<cyberanger> or your plans
<cyberanger> 8 hours, 27G
<cyberanger> qne my plan is 3mb/s
<vychune> hello
<cyberanger> hey vychune
<vychune> hello again cyberanger
<vychune> sorry i was watching WWE RAW
<cyberanger> hey chris4585
<cyberanger> you know you quit in the download period last night
<cyberanger> vychune: quite alright
<vychune> download period?
<cyberanger> satellite internet
<vychune> and thanks
<vychune> cool
<cyberanger> capped, but a period in the night goes unmeterted
<vychune> ok
<vychune> so what are you guys upto?
<cyberanger> downloading the ubuntu repository
<cyberanger> peice by peice
<vychune> THE WHOLE THING?
<vychune> D**M
<cyberanger> in the end it'll be the whole thing
<vychune> HOLY SHITTE
<cyberanger> atm just hardy and lucid, next I'm gonna add natty
<vychune> atm?
<vychune> and have you tried unity 2D
<cyberanger> and between working withing isp constraints, and end of life for some versions, I'll get it all on my servers
<cyberanger> atm, at the moment
<vychune> wow
<cyberanger> working somewhat slowly, lest I piss off my isp
<cyberanger> 90G a month tops
<vychune> lol
<chris4585> cyberanger, hrm yeah? I quit so I wouldn't be disconnecting and reconnecting all night
<cyberanger> or get a higher bandwidth cap if it's unobtainable goal
<cyberanger> not tried unity yet
<vychune> oh ok
<cyberanger> chris4585: it doesn't take alot of bandwidth to maintain a mirror
<vychune> whats atm mean?
<cyberanger> just setting it up
<cyberanger> atm, at the moment
<vychune> oh ok
<vychune> *slaps himself*
<vychune> lol
<cyberanger> chris4585: if I knewwhat packages work and chattacon need, I'd be even more selective
<cyberanger> idk if that'd help you, but I bet it could
<chris4585> I'm slightly confused, but I'm fine cyberanger
<chris4585> cyberanger, I think I showed you this already http://chris4585.wordpress.com/2011/01/14/hughesnet-i-hate-you-but-then-i-love-you/
<cyberanger> talking about a bandwidth conservation idea for you
<cyberanger> a private mirror, real selective in what it has
<chris4585> its alright cyberanger, I do fine by not doing anything lol
<cyberanger> that sounds painful
<vychune> cool
<cyberanger> chris4585: cool
<cyberanger> I think i did, but a sweet refresher
<vychune> hey chris what u up to
<cyberanger> morning everyone
<wrst> morning cyberanger
 * wrst darts off to work
<cyberanger> wrst: just a quick hello I see
<wrst> hey cyberanger now i'm back :)
<wrst> for a longer hello :P
<netritious> morning
<wrst> howdy netritious youd oing ok?
<netritious> doing fine wrst, yourself?
<wrst> doing well about to finally get melted out, how are things in the western regions?
<netritious> the last of my snowman melted yesterday so not to bad :)
<netritious> still cold but not as it could be
<wrst> netritious: windows ? for you, got a machine with 1GB of RAM and a athlon 3800 processor will that ever reasonably run vista?
<netritious> reasonably? hm...barely is more like it
<netritious> 2 GB ram is minimum for vista IMHO
<wrst> kinda what i thought, its a family members if i can find some ram cheap i might order them a stick
<netritious> sounds like ddr2 from the cpu, which is dirt cheap right now
<wrst> yeah i might just do that
<wrst> http://204.116.127.107/heatsink.jpg  <--- netritious from this same machine
<wrst> i stuck both the fan and the heat sink in soapy water :)
<netritious> never tried soapy water...
<netritious> but a bottle of isopropyl alcohol + zip lock back works wonders
<netritious> and safe for fans
<wrst> well probably not the best but i didn't have any compressed air at that moment and the cpu was kinda melted to the heat sink so really didn't think it mattered but it sped things up nicely
<wrst> but the fan may have a short life now :)
<netritious> :)
<wrst> but it no longer sounds like a helicopter taking off
<netritious> as long as you let it dry really well it will probably be ok
<netritious> lol
<wrst> dry, what is that i just whiped it off and put it back in :)
<netritious> lol
<wrst> actually i really didn't expect the cpu to work again, it all pulled out without me releasing the release on the cpu so i thought it was all toast
<wrst> i kinda feared i had messed the board up
<netritious> eek
<wrst> yeah 1GB under 20 bucks i will match it up with what they have and give them a gig , i already reinstalled vista for them too
<wrst> as virus infested as it was i didn't even attempt to fix it
<netritious> the reason I use alcohol is because it evaporates and does a decent job of breaking down most kinds of oil based substances (like cig smoke/tar residue)
<netritious> it's also cheap and plentiful, and can be picked up at 2 am from Walgreens if required
<netritious> I also use lighter fluid sometimes...it's great for getting the thermal paste off a cpu
<wrst> yeah netritious i need to remember that, i was just a little flustered because that machine is so dirty that's not normal, evidently they never dust or have their computer in a horse barn or something
<wrst> i am going to take it to my dad's shop and use his air compressor to blow it out, cut down the pressure but it would take 30 cans of air
<netritious> that's a good idea
<wrst> should that processor work ok on vista, to do email, and some itunes?
<wrst> athlon 3800
<netritious> the cpu is more than enough...dual core 2.0 GHz I think
<wrst> ok well some air, a reinstall, and about 20bucks will get them going ok
<netritious> yeah should do
<wrst> cool, best widnows advice you can get is in the ubuntu loco channel
<wrst> netritious: i was about attempted to put ubuntu on it had it not been for their utter dependence on itunes
<netritious> lol
<wrst> i really hate itunes, I try to stick with amazon, e-music, or some other DRM free service
<linuxman410> wrst u here
<wrst> hey linuxman410
<linuxman410> i have my auctions up
<wrst> got links? :)
<linuxman410> http://shop.ebay.com:80/strange007/m.html   here is link
<wrst> linuxman410: windows xp???
<linuxman410> yeah it was a spare machine
<linuxman410> got a deal on it
<wrst> ha ha ok i guess you are excused, but you may have to change your name to xpman410 :P
<linuxman410> no that cannot happen i am just selling it the only time u will ever see me with one like that for sale
<linuxman410> wrst i can sell it to mhall119
<wrst> linuxman410: those run ubuntu decently if i'm not mistaken
<Svpernova09> Anyone have any experience with routing, iptables, nat? difficulty: it's a centos box I'm trying to troubleshoot >.<
<linuxman410> wrst it had the windows xp and i figured i would see it like that since it had the restore disk
<linuxman410> wrst last one i sold with ubuntu was the atom and the guy emailed me and said it ran windows 7 great
<wrst> that might help
<wrst> great win 7
<wrst> :)
<linuxman410> that guy was crazy nothing great about windows
<netritious> Svpernova09: what's the problem
<Svpernova09> Centos hates me.
<linuxman410> wrst the alternative install worked on my laptop
<wrst> cool linuxman410
<Svpernova09> ok, 2 network cards, 1 public communistcast IP, 1 local 192.168.1.1 network
<netritious> Centos hates everyone so stop feeling sorry for yourself :P
<Svpernova09> I can ssh into the box via the public ip, no problems
<Svpernova09> I can't ping anything from there on the local network.
<netritious> reset the comcast router?
<Svpernova09> Nah, I can ssh in, I don't think it's a comcast issue
<netritious> you know, poull the power, count to 10, plug it back in
<Svpernova09> all of our IPs are responding to pings.
<netritious> oh wait
<Svpernova09> We're using the centos box as our router, so it's grabbing all 5 of our Ips
<netritious> I can't ping anything from there on the local network.
<netritious> ^^ the problem?
<Svpernova09> well, it was all working, something died around 815 last night
<Svpernova09> NAT appears to be not working
<netritious> pastebin these files...
<netritious> oh wait n/m
<netritious> it's centos
<Svpernova09> Right
<netritious> but probably same files
<netritious> /etc/network/interfaces
<xTEMPLARx> <unrelated> hey netritious, ESXi is cool stuff </unrelated>
<netritious> /etc/resolv.conf
<Svpernova09> yeah, on centos interfaces is broken up to seperate configs, 1 sec
<netritious> /etc/hosts
<netritious> xTEMPLARx: you got your new server? nice
<xTEMPLARx> i got *A* new server
<xTEMPLARx> its not quite what I wanted but its not awful
<netritious> specs xTEMPLARx?
<xTEMPLARx> supermicro 2U rm box with xeon quad core, 8gb ram
<xTEMPLARx> i removed the 2008 server install they had on there and tossed ESXi (vsphere) on there
<Svpernova09> netritious: http://pastebin.com/cCSV6Cya
<netritious> nice xTEMPLARx
<xTEMPLARx> other than snapshots, are you aware of a way to copy and paste to duplicate an existing VM?
<xTEMPLARx> I suppose I could copy and paste the actual files and see if it picks them up as an additional VM
<netritious> that should be all you have to do
<netritious> <-- Still VMware ESXi clueless...I still use VMware Server 1.0.10 on Ubuntu :P
<xTEMPLARx> ESXi is a lot less painful than I thought it'd be... managing it from the vSphere client
<netritious> Svpernova09: can you ping from that machine to a public address (ping www.google.com)
<Svpernova09> Aye I can
<xTEMPLARx> even doing copy/paste functions are pretty quick
<netritious> Svpernova09: as root, iptables -L >pastebinit
<netritious> (if you have pastebinit installed)
<netritious> nice xTEMPLARx
<Svpernova09> netritious: http://pastebin.com/nJBYfDSh
<netritious> I think I am done with VMware xTEMPLARx
<xTEMPLARx> done with virtualization entirely, or moving to a new product
 * Svpernova09 coughs OPENVZ!
<netritious> Svpernova09: output from ifconfig eth0 eth1
<Svpernova09> http://pastebin.com/vNfMtKwW
<xTEMPLARx> netritious1: done with virtualization entirely, or moving to a new product?
<netritious> xTEMPLARx: using KVM and LXC on my test server
<netritious> LXC isn't where it needs to be but it's getting there, and runs OpenVZ containers too (mostly)
<xTEMPLARx> so what spurred this changeover?
<netritious> trying to use more open source
<xTEMPLARx> kk
<netritious> Svpernova09: do you have two gateways? one for WAN and one for LAN? aka multi-homed system
<Svpernova09> yeah, eth0 is the wan, eth1 is the lan
<Svpernova09> eth2 is a seperate LAN, we're not doing anything with it yet
<netritious> what is eth1 connected to?
<Svpernova09> a swtich
<Svpernova09> that the rest of the network is connected to
<Svpernova09> eth0 -> comcast router
<netritious> that does sound like a routing problem
<Svpernova09> It's been working fine >.<
<Svpernova09> I just don't know this stuff well enough
<netritious> have you tried flushing iptables?
<Svpernova09> I've restarted everything I can think of, even the box
<netritious> restarting = flushing iptables
<Svpernova09> I'm leary of doing anything with iptables cause I don't want to lock myself out of the box
<wrst> cyberanger: if you come back around I have an openbox question for you
<Svpernova09> ANd I'm still waiting on the guy that set this up for us to get back to me
<netritious> I can understand that completely
<netritious> how long have you been waiting on this guy?
<Svpernova09> since about 815 last night
<Svpernova09> it's his box, so He's got access to remotely fix it, another reason I don't want to break iptables
<netritious> are you able to ping the server from other LAN computers connected to the switch?
<Svpernova09> I'm not sure,
<Svpernova09> Dan was there last night, he plugged directly into the switch and the dhcpd isn't handing out IPs
<Svpernova09> so that's another issue
<netritious> sounds like you should wait on the guy
<Svpernova09> yea >.<
<Svpernova09> Thanks for looking at it.
<netritious> np
<Svpernova09> I have learned one thing though.
<Svpernova09> So not a total waste
<Svpernova09> CentOS is dirty
<Svpernova09> donotwant
<netritious> lol
<netritious> ubuntu server rocks
<xTEMPLARx> ubuntu is a spoiler of admins
<netritious> it is that indeed
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<Svpernova09> This weekend, I was reinstalling Dan's server to put a clean version of proxmox on it, since his machine is 32bit, you have to install debian lenny then install custom proxmox deb's
<netritious> so has everyone that uses Ubuntu server filled out the survey?
<Svpernova09> I learned that debian has changed A LOT in the past 5 years
<xTEMPLARx> not I
<Svpernova09> Mainly, when you tell it NOT to install the desktop system, it installs it anyway -.-
<xTEMPLARx> actually, I'm not currently using ubuntu server on anything so I guess its not fair to say I'm using it
<Svpernova09> What survey?
<xTEMPLARx> i HAVE used it
<xTEMPLARx> just not currently
<xTEMPLARx> i'm actually using a base ubuntu install on the NAS RAID system I put together here in the office
<netritious> you can still fill out the survey then xTEMPLARx :P
<netritious> http://survey.ubuntu.com/
<netritious> Svpernova09: I installed debian on a really old Server Snap NAS but it's in the recycle bin atm...couldn't get ubuntu on it
<Svpernova09> >.<
<Svpernova09> I used to LOVE some debian, but now it feels awkward as hell
<netritious> it's weird for me using Debian..it's more like pre-Ubuntu 8.04 which prior to 8.04 the only experience I had was telling people to install it if they had bootleg windows
<netritious> or couldn't afford a license
<netritious> but no real experience with Debian other than testing
<netritious> I'm not knocking it, just I like Ubuntu
<Svpernova09> When i finally gave up on redhat I went to slackware, then to debian
<Svpernova09> some of these questions are amusing
<Svpernova09> "Which do you think your organisation would be most likely to require paid professional support" No to all, cause my organization pays me to fix these problems, if I can't I turn to google / community
<netritious> ^^ it gets to that Svpernova09
<Svpernova09> I guess canonical is trying to tailor their support a bit more maybe
<netritious> all they would really need to do is ask politely  "what will you pay for?" lol Just come out with it Canonical! :D
<xTEMPLARx> wouldn't that be paid prof support?  you?
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<Svpernova09> xTEMPLARx: very true
<xTEMPLARx> i found a typo in the survey... who do i report it to?
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<xTEMPLARx> Premium Serivce Engineer
<netritious> whoops! :)
<xTEMPLARx> Virualised server environment
<xTEMPLARx> another
<xTEMPLARx> Here's possibly another:  "If you manage a large (<20 nodes) "
<xTEMPLARx> wouldn't that be >20?
 * netritious promotes xTEMPLARx to unofficial status of locotn grammar police chief
<xTEMPLARx> <--- proof reader
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<netritious> :D
<netritious> I noticed a few, but I tend to overlook typos unless it's my stuff and even then I miss a few
<xTEMPLARx> its harder to notice your own errors
<netritious> agreed
<xTEMPLARx> playing around with VM snapshots
<xTEMPLARx> I assume VMWare server had that as well
<netritious> xTEMPLARx: yes
<netritious> be careful with snapshots
<xTEMPLARx> do tell
<netritious> it's an alluring feature that can create downtime if you're not careful
<netritious> if you create a snapshot of a running guest and forget to delete it after you back it up, it will slow your vm down
<netritious> not at first but eventually
<xTEMPLARx> so
<xTEMPLARx> should I take the snapshot, then shut the VM down, and copy the snapshot away somewhere?
<netritious> a friend of mine just this past Friday spent 6-7 hours waiting on a snapshot to delete in order to bring his broken VM back up
<netritious> shut the vm down, copy files to another directory and/or move to a network share
<netritious> start the VM back up
<xTEMPLARx> this particular one is just over a gig in size
<netritious> that's why I am moving to KVM and LXC
<xTEMPLARx> open source?
<xTEMPLARx> :P
<netritious> VMware ESXi *is the bomb* but features you find yourself needing down the road cost quite a bit
<netritious> and VMware Server is just as bad really
<netritious> choosing KVM and LXC allows me to use LVM snapshots vs snapshots using the host software
<xTEMPLARx> explain
<netritious> you can do LVM snapshots on VMware Server instances too, but it's not supported and I've had mixed results with it
<netritious> LVM = Logical Volume Manger
<netritious> LVM is a supported partition type in Ubuntu and other linux distros
<netritious> If you install LVM (really LVM2) then you can dynamically create, delete, resize, and take snapshots of your system partitions while the system is hot
<netritious> the nearest relative on Windows is Volume Shadow Copy
<xTEMPLARx> never messed with either
<netritious> I'm not 100% it works the same, but it's close
<netritious> the cool thing with KVM is that you can create an LVM partition and mount it directly
<netritious> well LVM Logical Volume
<xTEMPLARx> the way this appears... I should be able to shut down a VM, then copy its entire folder as a backup
<netritious> Physical Volume (PV) -> Volume Group (VG) -> Logical Volume (LG) -> File System
<xTEMPLARx> and if something happens, I can just copy it back into place and remove the errant copy
<netritious> yeah
<netritious> although I've never tried with ESXi so don't know what's involved
<xTEMPLARx> that might actually be less painful than monkeying with snapshots
<netritious> yep
<xTEMPLARx> i've already done it once in trying to duplicate my first VM
<xTEMPLARx> so
<xTEMPLARx> if I capture a snapshot
<xTEMPLARx> am I now running on that snapshot?
<xTEMPLARx> or is it just a save point that I can revert to
<netritious> the latter
<xTEMPLARx> so
<xTEMPLARx> the longer and more data is in a system being used, the larger its snapshots will be
<netritious> nail on the head
<xTEMPLARx> so for example... i'm at one gig right now for a base install of xp pro
<netritious> 1 GB? are you sure?
<xTEMPLARx> once I get sql server and IIS, .NET frameworks, etc etc... and THEN our actual work files...
<xTEMPLARx> my snapshots are gonna be huuuge
<netritious> yep
<xTEMPLARx> 1,053,865.00 KB
<netritious> snapshots are meant to be temporary
<xTEMPLARx> okay so then a snapshot is meant to be a "lemme try this thing real quick" and if it fails or whatnot, then revert and no harm, no foul
<xTEMPLARx> but don't use the VM for 6 months and expect to use the snapshot to reset the VM back to blank?
<netritious> exactly
<xTEMPLARx> Guess I need to do a bit more digging on the purpose of the snapshot then.  I had assumed it was a nice way of marking a point in time as a fallback.  Something a bit more permanent than just a bookmark for, say, a day's work to be undone
<netritious> the way people try to use snapshots, even myself at first, is to create one *while the guest is running*, pause the VM, and copy the snapshot, delete the snapshot, all done...but this presumes you have a recent copy of the VM vmdk disk files too
<netritious> no, you have it right
<netritious> use snapshots as a bookmark in time
<netritious> when you're satisfied with your testing, delete the snapshot
<netritious> I always create snapshots prior to system updates for instance
<netritious> when everything looks good I delete the snapshot
<xTEMPLARx> what?!  you don't trust microsoft's system restore?!
<netritious> uh No, lol
<netritious> but only because nasty virii and malware can get stuck in them making it impossible to remove
<netritious> *them=the restore points
<xTEMPLARx> weird this one VM has 3 copies of the HD file
<xTEMPLARx> the original vmdk file, and two marked 00001 and 00002
<netritious> did you split the drive into 2GB increments? or is that an option with ESXi?
<xTEMPLARx> no they're all the same size at 83gb
<netritious> the ones marked 00001 and 00002 are probably snapshot files
<xTEMPLARx> prolly so
<xTEMPLARx> this describes the snapshot problem in great detail http://www.networkcomputing.com/virtualization/recovering-from-corrupted-snapshots-on-vi4.php
<xTEMPLARx> there... i just shut them both down, made backups and restarted them
<xTEMPLARx> took several minutes to sort it out, but still much faster than having to clone a machine
<wrst> hello 17SAARRBP
<wrst> ahh Genphlux thats you :)
<cyberanger> netritious: how big is your mirror?
<netritious> cyberanger: with hardy and lucid, including partner repos, right at 100 GB
<netritious> chris4585: I ran across your forum post about bootable USB...have you ever tried installing grub4dos from linux to usb?
<chris4585> netritious, hey
<chris4585> I've never played around with grub4dos before
<cyberanger> I excluded partner repos and it appears to be fetching 115
<cyberanger> (was gonna just be lucid, but had to add hardy for chattacon too)
<netritious> cyberanger: I can only get partner working by setting up a separate repo
<netritious> I use three scripts to build my mirror cyberanger
<netritious> mirror-main.sh - runs demirror with auto cleanup weekly on us.archive.ubuntu.com
<cyberanger> same for security (which i didn't count)
<netritious> mirror-security.sh - runs demirror with no cleanup daily on security.ubuntu.com
<netritious> those two ^^ create my main mirror
<netritious> create and maintain rather
<netritious> keep it updated
<cyberanger> and mirror-main is 100G or all mirroring (main alone is 15G larger)
<netritious> mirror-partner.sh - runs demirror with auto cleanup weekly on partner.canonical.com
<cyberanger> you don't fetch source, do you?
<netritious> the "main" part just means "the main script" not "main repo"
<netritious> no just deb's
<netritious> I rarely build from source, and when I do it's usually from a git repo
<cyberanger> yeah us.archive.ubuntu.com (maybe I added source, which was the long run plan, and explain the additional size)
<netritious> adding src increases the mirror exponentially and IMHO is a waste of time, bandwidth, and space to mirror
<netritious> *increases the mirror size
<netritious> in most cases anyway
<netritious> unless you want to be official mirror :)
<cyberanger> yeah, which is the long run plan
<cyberanger> but not right now, time constraint
<chris4585> cyberanger, I think its ironic that just about everything I install comes from ppas
<netritious> chris4585: I have been using ppas more too keeping my hardy servers up to date with some packages (clamav for one)
<cyberanger> netritious: that had to be it, just added --nosource into the mix
<cyberanger> and the size it wants to fetch dropped considerably
<netritious> du -sh /mirror/ = 97G - du -sh /partner/ = 3.0G...just updated
<cyberanger> chris4585: what are you using from ppas
<cyberanger> yeah, my equilavant to /mirror/ was gonna be an extra 17G then
<cyberanger> what's security's size
<netritious> security is in /main/ too so no way to tell atm
<netritious> no easy way that I know of anyway
<cyberanger> ah, I split the two
<cyberanger> /mirror/archive and /mirror/security
<chris4585> unity-qt, foobnix, libreoffice, awn testing, synapse, gmusicbrowser, ubuntu-tweak, webup8 ppa has a lot of goodies, zeitgeist, equinox, nautilus-elementary, orta, virtualbox and opera
<cyberanger> actually, /mirror/ubuntu/archive and /mirror/ubuntu/cdarchive and /mirror/ubuntu/security, thinking further
<cyberanger> since security comes from a different repo and official mirrors wouldn't have it, thought It'd be good to keep seperate
<netritious> really it's an experiment on my part...i can't find anything official on why the two are separated, but I haven't looked to hard either, but security.ubuntu.com repos do seem to get updated more quickly and more often
<Svpernova09> netritious: turns out our network issue was a bad ethernet cable -.-
<cyberanger> Svpernova09: don't you just hate that
<Svpernova09> Yeah, was rather annoying
<netritious> I truly was going to suggest to try that first
<netritious> that and the switch next
<xTEMPLARx> Svpernova09: that stinks!
<chris4585> I hate it when a whole port on a router just doesn't work
<netritious> two easiest things to try
<netritious> at least it's an easy fix
<cyberanger> netritious: same here, nothing offical, or any signs of a technical reason, my guess is a mitm fear, which makes zero sense
<cyberanger> due to apt-secure's setup
<Svpernova09> netritious: we also have open wifi @ space for the meeting :_D
<netritious> nice Svpernova09
<netritious> that will come in handy :D
<netritious> will get my torrents setup now
<Svpernova09> lol
<cyberanger> but that and response time, quicker to get security pushed out, and little load if nearly everything tries the main repo first, read down the line and all
<cyberanger> archive.ubuntu.com (or a mirror of it) then partner, then security
<cyberanger> and that assumes it reads down the line (which I suspect, but never tried to find out)
<cyberanger> and your not needing to be an official mirror and already keep servers and mirror's maintained, so I think your fine
<netritious> chris4585: I asked about grub4dos and bootable USB since from Windoze I used this app called MultiBootISOs from pendrivelinux.com..
<netritious> after customizing a bit produced an awesome 8GB multiboot drive for me
<cyberanger> netritious: and you didn't leave alot out of that
<cyberanger> just backtrack 3
<cyberanger> which has more bluetooth hacking tools
<chris4585> I don't really have a purpose anymore for multibooting usb, but thanks for the info
<netritious> I'm all patting myself on the back about it, but really all I did was change the boot splash, modify the menu.st for grub4dos, and add server/alternate installs to the foray
<xTEMPLARx> and all that just to put ur favorite dukes of hazzard wallpaper on the boot splash?
<xTEMPLARx> nice
<netritious> haha exactly xTEMPLARx
<netritious> well, not exactly, I wanted all 10.04 LTS on one drive
<netritious> and a few utilities I use fairly often
<netritious> the MultiBottISOs only supports Maverick mostly and no support for multibooting server and alternate installers
<xTEMPLARx> makes sense to me :D
<netritious> http://tinyurl.com/4etdbh8 screenshot
<netritious> chris4585: that's cool...the point I was trying to get at is that I would like to do it from scratch via Ubuntu Live CD, but my testing so far has produced some unexpected, not very reliable results
<netritious> http://tinyurl.com/4m3buh9 how I did it and how you can do it to (if you have windows) lol
 * netritious is ashamed he had to use Windows to create a Linux USB Multiboot Device :P
 * cyberanger didn't say anything, did find it funny
<cyberanger> netritious: could you hack billix into doing what you want
<cyberanger> I think you could
<netritious> idk never heard of it cyberanger
<cyberanger> http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/announcing-billix-027-and-superbillix-027
<cyberanger> http://www.linuxjournal.com/magazine/billix-sysadmins-swiss-army-knife?page=0,2
<cyberanger> http://sourceforge.net/projects/billix/
<cyberanger> netritious: cool tool
<netritious> cyberanger: billix or...?
<netritious> billix seems cool
<netritious> superbillix too
<cyberanger> well, both
<cyberanger> minute difference
<cyberanger> well, for your reason
<cyberanger> ubuntu live disc is in superbillix
<cyberanger> billix just has dsl
<pace_t_zulu> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/568
<pace_t_zulu> ^ Qt apps on Ubuntu
<chris4585> pace_t_zulu, I think mark has honestly gone crazy, but thats just my opinion
<pace_t_zulu> chris4585: i think he might just like the idea of LGPL
<cyberanger> it could be both
<cyberanger> I'm a fan of a sweet Qt app, vlc
<cyberanger> but personally I'd strip it out
<cyberanger> as I don't use it (I use the ncurses interface
<cyberanger> and idk, lgpl or gpl, ubuntu or debian
<cyberanger> and it's kinda funny, if licenses like the lgpl are worth the effort, why not apply them to gobuntu
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-01-19
<vychune> hello
<cyberanger> hey vychune
<vychune> as soon as i get on my mom comes home i gtg later cyber
<wrst> cyberanger: i will talk :)
<cyberanger> lol
<cyberanger> how's your day wrst
<wrst> good cyberanger how about you?
<cyberanger> same
<wrst> i am coming to you from vista at the moment
<wrst> hard to get used to accepting license agreements
<cyberanger> ouch
<cyberanger> that's horrible
<wrst> tell me about it... and i wonder why networking went down and back up all the sudden :\
 * cyberanger coughs vista sucks 3 times over
<wrst> don't cough it scream it
<chris4585> ouch, it wouldn't be as bad if it was win7 but vista is..
<wrst> major suckdom chris4585
<cyberanger> this random comment was brought to you by netsplits, netsplits, the pleasent annoyance of irc
<cyberanger> morning tennessee
<wrst> morning cyberanger
<wrst> and morning chibihogoshino
<chibihogoshino> what up wrst  ?
<wrst> just getting into some work this morning is all going well for you chibihogoshino?
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<chibihogoshino> tried out 10.10 .. dont see what the big deal is.
<chibihogoshino> im slow
<wrst> ha ha chibihogoshino, well not much difference from it and 10.04 if you ask me
<wrst> just a refinement seems to me like with updated software
<chibihogoshino> yeah im running 10.04 and i didnt see anything different
<wrst> chibihogoshino: don't worry lots different in natty
<chibihogoshino> if i update regularly then i think i would be running the same stuff
<wrst> well probably some newer versions
<chibihogoshino> its the same kernel and software .. so i dont know what would be different
<chibihogoshino> \
<wrst> probably not much really
<wrst> not enough time passed from one to the other
<chibihogoshino> im undecided on gnome shell
<wrst> can't say i'm too fond of it or particularly in love with unity at the moment
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<chibihogoshino> i think if something is running it should have a icon and that should give notifications if needed if its a background process that needs your attention then you should have a icon for that .. but not the program icon and the notification icon
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: also, lucid as an lts furthre skews things
<cyberanger> the changes from an lts to a normal release allways seems mild in recent years
<cyberanger> it's normal to an lts thats more drastic
<cyberanger> it seems
<wrst> good point cyberanger
<chibihogoshino> i lost my xfce4-panel
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: ouch
 * cyberanger just downloaded that package, and many more
<cyberanger> 97G worth ;-)
<chibihogoshino> http://www.naturalnews.com/031054_blueberries_artificial_colors.html
<wrst> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/exclusive-interview-with-unitys-technical-lead-neil-patel-this-is-a-must-read-folks/
<chibihogoshino> looking at unity, it reminds me that one of the reasons i started using linux was to get away from having a shit load of icons on the desktop ..
<linuxman410> i am using jolicloud on a netbook
<chibihogoshino> gnome shell isnt any better
<chibihogoshino> thats kinda the same thing linuxman410
<chibihogoshino> were did the menu go ?
<linuxman410> i like jolicloud it is running on asus eeepc 701
<chibihogoshino> i can see it if it dosnt have a keyboard and mouse..
<linuxman410> it was my daughters netbook and it tore up and my friend fixed it for me
<chibihogoshino> is canonical going to make a ubuntu phone os ?
<chibihogoshino> what happened to it ?
<wrst> well chibihogoshino the icons atleast disappear
<wrst> i kinda like the auto hide feature
<chibihogoshino> i dont see the point if i have a menu
<wrst> point in what?
<chibihogoshino> having icons all over the screen
<linuxman410> was going to sell netbook but now i want to keep it
<wrst> chibihogoshino: its just in the dock so not really all over the screen
<chibihogoshino> hmm
<linuxman410> wrst u ever tried jolicloud
<wrst> never have linuxman410
<wrst> chibihogoshino: i guess mounted drives may still show up on teh desktop but that's a gnome thing
<linuxman410> well it runs fast on this old asus eeepc 701
<wrst> cool linuxman410
<chibihogoshino> cant you take if off ?
<linuxman410> it is based on ubuntu 10.04
<wrst> take what off?
<chris4585> wrst, I think he meant mount devices
<chris4585> and yes you can take them off
<wrst> its through the gconf-editor  (i think i got that right) chibihogoshino hang on i will get you a guide
<chibihogoshino> ahh.. wrst  i dont really need one i use xfce but thanks tho
<wrst> ohh ok chibihogoshino :)
<wrst> well chibihogoshino for the record open gconf-editor then go to apps/nautilus/desktop/ and you will see the options :)
<chibihogoshino> cool
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-01-20
<vychune> HEEEEEEELLLLLLOOOO anybody home?
<linuxman410> i am here
<vychune> hey how you doing
<linuxman410> doing ok got my netbook fixed and running jolicloud on  it
<vychune> how is it?
<linuxman410> pretty fast i have a old asus eeepc 701
<vychune> wow thats nice
<linuxman410> yeah the asus eeepc 701 is old but i hate to give up on any machine no matter how old
<vychune> i know thats right
<linuxman410> latest version of jolicloud is based on ubuntu 10.04
<vychune> really i didnt know that
<linuxman410> the 701 was my first laptop even though its a netbook so it has sentimental value
<vychune> lol
<vychune> im about to try it
<linuxman410> they still sell for over a hundred dollars on ebay
<vychune> wow really
<linuxman410> yep
<vychune> well moms being an ass again gotta go
<linuxman410> seee ya later
<cyberanger> now over 120G, yikes
<cyberanger> says another 7 Gigs or so
<cyberanger> should be done in 4 hours or less
<wrst> cyberanger: hope you have plenty of drive space!
<cyberanger> wrst: drive space is covered, 250G drive, system uses 22G of it
<cyberanger> that's counting swap, btw
<cyberanger> not to metion I trimmed the system down, with a backup 300G portable drive JIC
<cyberanger> making the mirror priority one for the moment
<cyberanger> plan on upgrading from the  250G to a 1TB or more
<cyberanger> which'll solve the issue for a few years
<cyberanger> and I didn't gauge security, so it's actuall gonna be between 130 and 131GB
<cyberanger> when it's all done
<cyberanger> source and binary, hardy and lucid
<cyberanger> all packages
<cyberanger> just gotta finish the security branches
<wrst> sounds fun :)
<wrst> well good night cyberanger finally got my wireless working with natty so letting the updates come in while i sleep
<cyberanger> wrst: cool
<cyberanger> when I fininsh this, I'll have the whole repo for ubuntu
<cyberanger> but that's a month down the road at least
<cyberanger> it'll come in handy for an installfest
<wrst> cyberanger: when you get that set up does it stay updated?
<cyberanger> yes and no
<cyberanger> I've gotta cron the script
<cyberanger> but by default all it does is update
<cyberanger> if you've got 0 files, you gotta update everything
<cyberanger> by downloading everything
<wrst> which takes forever +5 days :)
<cyberanger> sorta like wget -c
<wrst> ahh ok
<cyberanger> it can continue from 0, but to do so, it's gotta grab everything
<cyberanger> I've grabbed anything, so if something changes, it'll just grab the changes
<wrst> oh and good morning cyberanger :)
<cyberanger> and actually I can tweak it to use rsync (which I'm actually gonna do for the long term)
<cyberanger> which will be better, than if a file changes, it'll only grab what actually changes
<wrst> that would be a lot easier it would seem
<cyberanger> well, debmirror is really a useful tool, very very flexable
<cyberanger> netritious uses it too
<cyberanger> and it'll use http, ftp or rsync
<cyberanger> for grabbing all files, it was a coin toss (and did take two days)
<cyberanger> for the confrence, gonna use http
<wrst> that much in two days probably would have taken me 10 :)
<cyberanger> avoid firewall issues
<cyberanger> 133G
<cyberanger> well, actually less
<cyberanger> I gotta do a little cleanup
<cyberanger> but if you don't need source, and pull security from it's default
<wrst> i remember when we only had hard drives measured in MB's cyberanger :\
<cyberanger> you can really be flexable about it
<cyberanger> wrst: I would say your old, but I can recall those machines too
<cyberanger> so doing that would be a low blow
<wrst> ha ha first machine i had was a 500 something MB machine so i'm not overly ancient
<cyberanger> even for my low standards
<wrst> however i did have a commodore 64 when i was about 10
<cyberanger> Tandy something or other
<cyberanger> supposidly a laptop (thus I joke about the model being a Tandy Suitcase)
<cyberanger> somewhere in between those two
<cyberanger> I can't recall for sure
<cyberanger> but my first computer was 13.9 GB (the first one that was 100% mine, could do anything I wanted with it)
<cyberanger> and even now, that's old, 250GB is as low as anyone seems to go
<cyberanger> and yet, I've fit my entire system here under 20GB
<cyberanger> not that I needed to
<wrst> i remember there were commodore 64 "laptops" that were like a suitcase nuke or something
<wrst> yeah if not for things like music, i could easily be happy with 20GB
<cyberanger> there's no proof suitcase nukes exist, but ok
<wrst> if i'm not running windows atleast, if so i think win 7 64 takes about that much space
<cyberanger> ;-)
<wrst> yes and israel doesn't have nukes either...
<chibihogoshino> we used to have one
<cyberanger> well, isreal does, but our program was more advanced than the russians, closest is the M-29 Davy Crockett (which I saw at the U.S. Army Ordnance Museum)
<wrst> a suitcase nuke chibihogoshino?
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<wrst> oh yes israel does cyberanger just funny how they always denied it
<wrst> chibihogoshino: can we take a look ? :)
<chibihogoshino> used to
 * wrst waves hi to the CIA
 * wrst voluntarily signs up for several government watch list
<chibihogoshino> i think it was a texas instruments 5" screen
<cyberanger> wrst: it's their policy, they don't deny it either
<wrst> their for a while they did
<wrst> been years maybe before your time on this planet
<chibihogoshino> two 5" disc drives
<chibihogoshino> no hard disc tho
<cyberanger> they apply the same policy of neither confirming or denying most of thir black ops
<chibihogoshino> the keyboard snapped on the front
<cyberanger> such as targetting Hamas in the UAE
<cyberanger> both the us and russia could have had suitcase nukes, but it was seen as pointless as a nuclear hand grenade
<wrst> why throw a hand grenade when you can toss the sink at people
<chibihogoshino> ahh.. this was it http://oldcomputers.net/compaqi.html
<cyberanger> and we didn't miniturize quite that far, the russians were a bit behind us, given the timeline and our achivements, I doubt it didn't happen, at least until after the fall of the soviet union (and kgb, which most of the suitcase theroies say had control of the system, not the GRU, which would have made more sense)
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: cool
<chibihogoshino> it was funny to think people carted them around with how small laptops are today
 * cyberanger gives his netbook a hug, says I'm sorry I called you an outdated pos
 * cyberanger hears the motherbord crush under the pressure of the hug D'Oh
<chibihogoshino> heh
<chibihogoshino> i always wanted one of these http://oldcomputers.net/compaqiii.html
<cyberanger> MS-DOS 3.31
<cyberanger> that's not bad
<wrst> nice chibihogoshino
<wrst> i love the pic of the guy getting on the plane
<chibihogoshino> yeah .. id like to see some one try that now..
<chibihogoshino> but.. this is my laptop ..
<wrst> oh goodness the security people would have a hissy
<cyberanger> well, TSA is Thousands Standing Around, idk, might go off smoothly
<chibihogoshino> this thing is almost a baby lenovo http://oldcomputers.net/zeos-ppc.html
<chibihogoshino> i wonder if they had power plugs for the old laptops on planes
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: better question, I wonder if they had power plugs on the older planes
<cyberanger> the ones I fly never do
<chibihogoshino> iv never flown on one ..
<chibihogoshino> closest i got was afterburner at the arcade
<cyberanger> never flown
<cyberanger> you don't know what your missing
<chibihogoshino> yeah.. i used to watch wings..
<chibihogoshino> its like knowing a secret no one else knoes
<chibihogoshino> knows
<cyberanger> how to be groped by another man, without visiting a gay bar
<cyberanger> "is that a gun or are you just happy to see me?"
<chibihogoshino> heh
<cyberanger> and of course, a strip search is just more fun when we do it web 2.0 style
<chibihogoshino> they should put them on ustream .. make more money
<cyberanger> idk which side of the debate your on, if that's your suggestion
<cyberanger> hopefully your being scarstic
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<chibihogoshino> they need to stop
<chibihogoshino> its proven it dosnt work .. so why spend the wasted time and money
<chibihogoshino> just like gun control dosnt stop gun related crime
<chibihogoshino> this is really cool.. http://www.chasertv.com/watch/video-wall-chat/
<chibihogoshino> you can see live weather streams
<chibihogoshino> i forgot about it.. but during summer i was watching people chase tornadoes
<wrst> Xpistos: good morning
<Xpistos> hey
<Dan9186[MM]> ok so question about pipes
<Dan9186[MM]> i've piped stuff to get down to a particular PID of a friend who uses my box to get to IRC, but he leaves it up every night and i want to kill it once a nice
<Dan9186[MM]> once a nite*
<Dan9186[MM]> so i'm able to get all the way down to the PID, but piping that to kill doesn't work
<Dan9186[MM]> so how would you do just that?
<cyberanger> Dan9186[MM]: why do you want to kill it every night, bandwidth?
<Dan9186[MM]> rather than leave a screen session up and close his terminal he just leaves it connected, i just don't like having a tunnel left connected ALL the time like that
<cyberanger> ah, so he's using a tunnel, not gnu screen
<cyberanger> and a client on your machine
<Dan9186[MM]> we're also likely not supposed to be doing it here at work, and leaving it up over night when there is less activity on the network makes it stand out more
<Dan9186[MM]> yup
<cyberanger> I think creating it as a bash script could help, instead of piping it to kill, you have a script that grabs the PID (as you've done) and that output defines a varible (in this example, I'll call it $IRCPID)
<Dan9186[MM]> though Svpernova09 educated me in the folly of my ways on how i was trying to do it :)
<cyberanger> so IRCPID=$(insert commands for getting the PID here, leave the parentheses)
<cyberanger> kill $IRCPID
<cyberanger> kill -9 $IRCPID
<Dan9186[MM]> yup more or less what he set me towards :)
<Dan9186[MM]> prolly more correct, but dont tell him that
<cyberanger> well, I don't need to, you just did ;-)
<Dan9186[MM]> yeah wanted to see how well he pays attention
<Dan9186[MM]> obviously not so well
<cyberanger> however the best way of all, is have him logout, or don't let him login
<Dan9186[MM]> yeah i've provided some instruction and suggestions and that doesn't seem to happen
<Dan9186[MM]> so before removing access i'm gonna try this
<cyberanger> why's he logging into a work machine where it might not be allowed
<Dan9186[MM]> he's not logging into a work machine
<Dan9186[MM]> he's logging into a vm i have back home
<cyberanger> oh, your machine, from work
<Svpernova09> -.-
<Dan9186[MM]> providing him access to irc even though they have it blocked
<Dan9186[MM]> Svpernova09: hey how's it goin?
<cyberanger> did they say why they block it?
<Svpernova09> >.> just fine :_D
<Dan9186[MM]> i'm sure they do, but i've not gone looking
<Dan9186[MM]> i'm assuming it is something to do with accidentally putting out patient data, but neither he nor i have access to any patient data
<cyberanger> healthcare
<cyberanger> also explains them leaving open port 22
<cyberanger> ssh and sftp
<Dan9186[MM]> yup :)
<cyberanger> why is he using your box, and I'd assume he's using pidgin portable or another usb client
<cyberanger> I mean, instead of his
<cyberanger> the way I see it, it's not worth the risk (afterall, you have a cell phone, use an IRC client on it)
<Dan9186[MM]> i'll be nice and leave it at that he claims he can't hit his IP from work for some odd and unforseen reason
<Dan9186[MM]> i'm already logged into it in the same fashion for my irc instance
<Dan9186[MM]> he's using putty
<cyberanger> his firewall, or he's done this before and got flagged
<cyberanger> putty isn't an irc client
<Dan9186[MM]> no but it gets you to irssi
<cyberanger> I'm wondering why he's tunneling
<cyberanger> as you can ban tunneling, and he can still use ssh and irc
<Dan9186[MM]> he's not setting up an "actual" tunnel
<Dan9186[MM]> he just sshs into my box and then runs irssi
<Dan9186[MM]> i know that it's not for being flagged before
<wrst> cyberanger: you care to look and see if you could do anything nasty on my network?
<wrst> sometime cyberanger
<wrst> :)
<Dan9186[MM]> but past that, i've no clue why the world he "can't" access his network from here
<Dan9186[MM]> his excuse was that he couldn't ping it, which i laughed at and told him it probably wouldn't respond to ping, but who knows with him
<wrst> Dan9186[MM]: I'm not for sure but isn't there a way to set a timeout on ssh connections to your machine?
<cyberanger> wrst: why look, I already know so
<cyberanger> after all, you have the nastiest thing already on it
<cyberanger> vist
<cyberanger> a
<wrst> ha ha oh no cyberanger its not just a repair job
<cyberanger> wrst: timeout won't work, due to tcp keepalives
<Dan9186[MM]> wrst: wouldn't that carry to my sessions too? i don't wana kick myself out :P
<cyberanger> unless you set screen to detach after 300 seconds
<wrst> ha ha Dan9186[MM] that's right and cyberanger is correct if you have putty set up sending keep alives that won't do it anyway
<cyberanger> and a tmout value of 60
<cyberanger> the tmout value counts idle of 60, closing the terminal
 * Dan9186[MM] doesn't use putty
<Dan9186[MM]> i actually run a real OS on my machine
<cyberanger> and the screen idle value will detach it, after 300 seconds
<cyberanger> (about 6 minutes unattended)
<cyberanger> thus closing the ssh session
<wrst> Dan9186[MM]: but saying you probalby have putty on the other machine set up that way
<cyberanger> and Dan9186[MM] your client also would have the same bit of tcp keepalives
<wrst> Dan9186[MM]: i take it you aren't referring to windows xp as a real OS?
<cyberanger> wrst: if he is, I'm not
<wrst> nipit
<cyberanger> Dan9186[MM]: what is his irc client
<wrst> hmmm
<wrst> weird
<Dan9186[MM]> true true, and probably for the better, i think he might be screwed if he had something other than winblows on his box
<wrst> sorry for my typing carrying into another winder
<cyberanger> Micro$uck Winblows, the next generation of last generation computing
<Dan9186[MM]> started getting into *nix and put Ubuntu on every box i have about 6 months ago
<Dan9186[MM]> including my work one
<Dan9186[MM]> cyberanger: he uses irssi just cause that's what i already have installed on that vm
<cyberanger> ah, so he is using gnu screen and irssi
<cyberanger> he's just not logging out
<cyberanger> I'd take away his ability to tunnel, set screen's idle to 300 and detach
<Dan9186[MM]> he does winsucks->putty->terminal on my box->irssi
<cyberanger> and set $TMOUT to 60
<Dan9186[MM]> and then he leaves putty up for days on end
<Dan9186[MM]> unless his connection dies here at work
<cyberanger> if he's idle for 5 minutes, screen detaches, another minute, session closes
<Dan9186[MM]> i can't even get him to use screen
<Dan9186[MM]> it's like pointing two mirrors at each other for him
<cyberanger> keepalives are useless for that, since the server is issueing the command
<wrst> wow Dan9186[MM] you know typing: screen irssi is just so complicated :)
<cyberanger> Dan9186[MM]: is irssi the only thing he uses?
<Dan9186[MM]> yup
<cyberanger> wrst: you left out screen -U
<cyberanger> irssi likes utf-8
<wrst> yes its a might ugly using putty without it
<Dan9186[MM]> wrst: hey it never ceases to amaze me
<cyberanger> Dan9186[MM]: ok, so tell him your helping him, by having irssi autostart
<wrst> Dan9186[MM]: i understand why he cant connect to his network now
<cyberanger> and really your autostarting screen, which is starting irssi
<cyberanger> and code in the timeout metioned above
<wrst> cyberanger: you know what would really help them out would be a shell account somewhere else to get the trouble off of Dan9186[MM]'s machine
<cyberanger> since the issue isn't IRC, but ssh
<cyberanger> wrst: yes, well, what'd really help him might also be not using irc at work
<Dan9186[MM]> he has a silenceisdefeat account
<cyberanger> or better yet, a better understanding of linux and ssh
<wrst> well cyberanger thinking of getting Dan9186[MM] immediate releif :)
<Dan9186[MM]> lol
<cyberanger> if you kill the account, he might cause more issues, not less though
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: libreoffice has replaced openoffice in natty
<cyberanger> thus the balancing act
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: i pulled that in last night, nice, just wish it had a better name
<Dan9186[MM]> yeah i'm looking to not stir up a whole bunch of stuff as much as i am to let him to come to the conclusion he wants to either do it right or do something else
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: at least it isn't oracle
<pace_t_zulu> too bad virtualbox still is
<Dan9186[MM]> lol
<cyberanger> Dan9186[MM]: well, I can help you with an ideal solution in a few hours
<cyberanger> gotta get ready for chattacon here
<cyberanger> actually, I guess I can squeeze it in now, if you can Dan9186[MM]
<cyberanger> Dan9186[MM]: are you wanting a method that forces him to use screen, and disconnect him when idle
<cyberanger> without killing his irc client
<Dan9186[MM]> that wouldn't be a terrible thing at all
<Dan9186[MM]> i can't actually execute it at this very moment, but i'll take notes and can come back with questions later if that works for you
<Dan9186[MM]> hell i wana know how to do that just for the sake of learning it anyways :)
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: oh yes i think libreoffice is a step in a great direction i just don't like the name, but hey i didn't like the titan's uniforms but when they went to a super bowl i forgot all about that too
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: wish they'd get back to the super bowl... and win it
<wrst> yes pace_t_zulu probably not for a year or two will be interesting to see how the coaching/qb stuff all works out
<cyberanger> Dan9186[MM]: well, is later better?
<cyberanger> I can write a howto, tell you now (with a timecrunch) or tell (and if needed, guide) you later
<cyberanger> there's three files in his home directory to tweak, so (as is allways a good idea) back them up
<cyberanger> sudo su <hisaccount>
<cyberanger> cp ~/.bashrc ~/.bashrc.backup
<cyberanger> cp ~/.bash_profile ~/.bash_profile.backup
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: you think we're going to draft, trade or sign a free agent qb?
<cyberanger> cp ~/.bashrc ~/.bashrc.backup
<cyberanger> cp ~/.screenrc ~/.screenrc.backup
<cyberanger> ah, crud, I let time sneak up on me
<cyberanger> Dan9186[MM]: when are usually around?
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: probably a free agent maybe... wouldn't be surprised of any of the above but with fisher having 1 year left i think he will try to go veteran, maybe a trade, well actually probvably a trade now that i think about it
<wrst> what do you think pace_t_zulu?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i just don't know who is out there
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i think fisher is just a bit too conservative for today's NFL
<cyberanger> Dan9186[MM]: I gotta run, I'll be online later, and can howto this also (which is actually ideal, others may find this useful)
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: he will always opt for the safe option...
<Xpistos> hey I need some help. I need to setup a gaming rig but I want to check if the hardware will support linux too
<Xpistos> XFX ATI Radeon HD 4350
<Xpistos> and do PCIe cards work in linux?
<cyberanger> Xpistos: PCIe cards do
<Xpistos> cool
<Xpistos> all this just to play DCU Online... sad
<cyberanger> and it appears (erring on the side of caution here) that that card has a linux catlyist driver
<cyberanger> man, I'm gonna have to lock up my cable modem, if I cannot keep my focus on getting things ready, lol
<cyberanger> Xpistos: chattacon is getting in motion, tonight I setup, tommorow is day one of a gaming marathon
<Xpistos> Good Luck Brother!!!
<cyberanger> it'll be a blast (COD Black Ops has enough virtual C4 to insure that ;-))
<cyberanger> I've mirrored hardy and lucid's repos for the xubuntu rigs, so between linux and the consoles, oh boy :-D
<Xpistos> You can play COD on Linux?
<cyberanger> yes, COD4 modern warfare at least
<cyberanger> with wine, and without punkbuster
<cyberanger> but that's a console game for the confrence
<cyberanger> licensing concerns
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: keep hearing cobb and orton, but neither thrills me in the long run and agree too conservative
<cyberanger> woot, I have sucessfully hijacked dns results for *archive.ubuntu.com and security.ubuntu.com (on my lan only, I should add)
<cyberanger> this will come in handy
<cyberanger> (normally this would be a bad thing, but knowledge is knowledge, issue is in application, and this case, it's the best it can be)
<Dan9186[MM]> cyberanger: i'm around most days during work hours, and off and on in the evenings, otherwise all this is logging for me anyways so i can pull it up at any point in time
<cyberanger> well, tonight I'll be around, after setting up
<cyberanger> or tommorow
<Dan9186[MM]> sounds good
<cyberanger> esp in the morning and around lunch
<Dan9186[MM]> just ping me and if i don't respond in 5 then i'm busy with the pr0n
<cyberanger> I'll do that
<cyberanger> and if your not on, expect a wordpress article
<Dan9186[MM]> rofl
<Dan9186[MM]> that'll always work
<vychune> QUESTION: how do you know how many subnets to use in a network? o and hi
<cyberanger> vychune: hi
<vychune> hey cyber
<cyberanger> vychune: can you explain it out further
<cyberanger> it's a condidional question
<vychune> oh
<cyberanger> a home network will never have 250+ machines, so it usually gets a 255.255.255.0 subnet
<vychune> like if you have a Class C IP for maybe 10 host
<cyberanger> but you can shrink that further, or raise it
<vychune> oh ok
<cyberanger> class c, 255.255.255.0
<cyberanger> as long as you have enough non-conflicting ip addresses, that's what the subnet is based off of
<vychune> ok i thought maybe custom subnets would come in to play
<vychune> like 255.255.255.224
<cyberanger> well, they can, but we can afford to go large on a class c for a home network
<cyberanger> now my network is fragmented like that a little
<cyberanger> firewalls in the middle
<cyberanger> if it's a conventional use, use it conventional, helps when things go wrong
<cyberanger> my setup is unconventional
<cyberanger> but I have an unconventional demand, requiring it
<vychune> oh ok
<vychune> thanks
<cyberanger> 255.255.255.0 gives you 254 addresses (1-254, broadcast on 255)
<cyberanger> even if a home network has 10 machines, most consumer routers will use an ip range of 192.168.1.1-254 or 192.168.0.1-254, and that subnet
<cyberanger> you can adjust it, make a subnet smaller or larger, I could have a subnet with only one usable ip address, or one for a class a
<cyberanger> that's what's nice about it being classless now
<vychune> wow you really know your stuff
<cyberanger> and yet I have my days of failure too
<vychune> lol
<cyberanger> but I really had a desire to learn about networking (one could say obsession) and that got me into linux
<cyberanger> and I've branched out, but allways learning something new in linux, networking and more
<vychune> thats awesome
<cyberanger> I think you'll find similar stories for most here
<vychune> most likely
<cyberanger> the other story is usually hating windows, which is also true here ;-)
<vychune> thats mine lol
<cyberanger> hating windows was one reason (I had constraints for class though, so I used both linux and windows, got heavilly involved on the networking bit due to that)
<cyberanger> but when I was able to ditch windows, I did so with a short chain and a boat anchor
<vychune> again sounds like me
<vychune> lol
<vychune> a boat anchor really?
<vychune> anyway well thanks for the advice and th story
<vychune> i gonna go find a JOB! lol
<vychune> see ya
<vychune> thanks again
<cyberanger> you and me both
<cyberanger> but in the mean time I'll settle for a confrence
<cyberanger> back to packing
<cyberanger> I think a mouse has more focus than me
<wrst> hello chris4585
<chris4585> hey wrst
<wrst> activating vista err
<wrst> mercy
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-01-21
<wrst> no activation for linux chris4585 :)
<pace_t_zulu> wrst, the ubuntu logo in the top left of unity does something now
<wrst> oh goodness cool pace_t_zulu what does it do? :)
 * wrst thinks he will need to update things again tonight
<chris4585> wrst, this http://www.webupd8.org/2011/01/unity-gets-places-tile-view-more-natty.html
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: http://i51.tinypic.com/jtq5up.png
<wrst> nice
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: funny story ... each one of those image tiles opens up that same applications folder
<wrst> well you know rome wasn't built in a day :D
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: but you can now reorder the icons in the sidebar
<wrst> ahh now that i have been waiting for... pace_t_zulu you talked me into it going to get my laptop :)
<pace_t_zulu> correction:the bottom four image tiles open up what you'd expect... firefox, shotwell, evolution, and banshee
<pace_t_zulu> the top four still open the applications folder
<wrst> ok i don't think i've noticed banshee coming in yet either
<chris4585> pace_t_zulu, I thought you could have been able to do that for a while now?
<chris4585> (reordering)
<pace_t_zulu> chris4585: i hadn't noticed it
<pace_t_zulu> wrst, you been able to reorder?
<wrst> me either generally first thing i try after and update
<chris4585> you should have been able to reorder maybe a week ago? I do regular updates every night
<pace_t_zulu> chris4585: i do too... are you using a ppa version of unity?
<chris4585> pace_t_zulu, nope, on natty you mean?
<pace_t_zulu> chris4585: yea... i guess i just missed it
<wrst> chris4585: i can too just didn't work as i was expecting
<wrst> had to move to the right before reordering
<wrst> i still want wobbly windows :\
<wrst> :)
<chris4585> yeah, you drag them out then reorder, I thought that was obvious lol
<wrst> i just wanted to drag down or up
<wrst> :)
<wrst> so not obvious for some of us lesser people chris4585 :P
<chris4585> I was actually surprised to see when you move a window it becomes slightly transparent
<chris4585> one thing I would really love though is when you move a window to the top panel, I'd like to see it maximize like in win7, I love that feature
<wrst> kde does that really nicely also chris4585
<wrst> yes chris4585 i like that transparent moving by default
<chris4585> I actually didn't even know compiz could do that, I never noticed a setting for that before
<wrst> yes pretty sure i have seen it
<wrst> i think at least
<wrst> reboot here i come
<wrst> chibihogoshino: my dock is now full
<wrst> sorry chibihogoshino, wrong autocomplete :)
<chibihogoshino> heh.. n/p
<wrst> chris4585: my dock is now full
<chris4585> wrst, did you hear how the unity dock may get an api for docky applets or something?
<wrst> no i had not that's cool
<chris4585> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/docklet-api-coming-to-unity-launcher/
<wrst> cool chris4585
 * orangeninja waves Hello
<wrst> hello orangeninja
<orangeninja> what's going on tonight?
<wrst> not much orangeninja just been playing with natty some
<orangeninja> yeah, I'm messing around and watching Preds vs Avalanche
<Juzzy> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1046-1
<chris4585> http://i.imgur.com/U9m85.gif
<Juzzy> http://pastebin.com/6STCRHtZ
<linuxman410> wrst u here
<linuxman410> cyberanger u here
<linuxman410> anyone here
<netritious> good morning locotn
<Xpistos> GOOD MORNING!
<netritious> morning Xpistos
<netritious> is it cold out your way?
<Xpistos> yep
<netritious> snow on the ground and ice in the streets here...wife and daughter home today
<netritious> Memphis/Mid-south (Western Region) area LoCo TN Meetup tomorrow around 3:30 PM at Midsouth Makers hackerspace... details on the http://ubuntu-tennessee.org home page including maps.
<Xpistos> my family too
<Xpistos> this is an example of why it is bad to have a job so close to the house
<Xpistos> the show this week really messed me up. I am just getting back to normal now
<netritious> ...and Thanks in advance to Midsouth Makers Svpernova09 and Dan9186[MM] for allowing us to use the space.
<netritious> Xpistos: ouch
<Xpistos> well maybe I will get lucky and make money out of this
<Xpistos> when your new server goes online, are you going to have round mail on it or something else or no mail?
<netritious> squirrel mail probably
<netritious> I need to update round cube
<Xpistos> I would go like zarafa
<netritious> squirrel mail is the standard although round cube is better
<netritious> more features
<Xpistos> I though round cube was out of dev?
<Xpistos> that is cool
<netritious> everyone soooo quiet
<Xpistos|afk> it has been like tat lately'
<wrst> hey netritious, Xpistos|afk woo hoo let the party start!!!
<Xpistos> wrst: turd
<Xpistos> I knew you guys party when I am not around!
<wrst> how did you know Xpistos?
<wrst> wb netritious :)
<netritious> ty wrst
<wrst> chris4585, pace_t_zulu , i tried the new natty stuff I am starting to like it.
<cyberanger> afternoon
<netritious> hey cyberanger
<chibihogoshino> yo
<chibihogoshino> anyone doing anything interesting ?
<wrst> chibihogoshino: payroll reports?
<wrst> not really interesting i don't suppose
<chibihogoshino> more so than nothing
<chibihogoshino> witch is what i am doing
<chibihogoshino> cant wait for xfce4.8 to be released
<vychune> anybody home
<netritious> howdy vychune
<vychune> hey
<netritious> hi chibihogoshino
<vychune> i need to know what could be a possible name for a usb port?
<netritious> not sure I exactly understand your question?
<netritious> if detected in Ubuntu should be under /dev/sdxN, where x=letters a-z, and N=numbers 0-9
<vychune> im installing a printer and cant find its port
<netritious> in Ubuntu?
<vychune> in winblows
<vychune> Windows XP
<netritious> oh lol...i have no idea
<netritious> lpt1
<netritious> that should be the port
<netritious> wait you said USB lol
<vychune> yeah USB
<vychune> lol
<vychune> also why cant i edit the Members page
<netritious> apologies vychune, was distracted with update notifications
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: sc-fi convention
<cyberanger> ?
<cyberanger> hijacking dns?
<vychune> hello again
<chibihogoshino> whos hijacking dns ?
<chibihogoshino> scifi what ?
<vychune> hello
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-01-22
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: I am at a sci-fi convention, chattacon
<chibihogoshino> sweet cyberanger
<cyberanger> and I hijacked computer gaming's dns (I'm an admin here, just "barrowed" two subdomains for ubuntu
<cyberanger> secuity and archice
<cyberanger> local mirror
<chibihogoshino> ahh
<Dan9186[MM]> anyone on this time of night?
<cyberanger> Dan9186[MM]: toss a coin
<cyberanger> sooner or later, it'll land in your favor
<linuxman410> wrst r u here
<linuxman410> cyberanger r u here
<wrst> linuxman410: just for  a minute i am
<linuxman410> wrst how do i renew my membership to team it is about to expire
<wrst> hmm hangon linuxman410 let me check launchpad
<wrst> linuxman410: i just changed the date for you :)
<wrst> i think you shoudl be able to do that to
<linuxman410> wrst thanks
<wrst> checkand make for sure it looks ok on your end
<wrst> no prob but double check me to make sure that is correct
<linuxman410> ok wil do
<wrst> see you later linuxman410!
<cyberanger> wrst: he can renew
<cyberanger> I was gonna get that before his date
<wrst> cyberanger: i thought the renewal was a pretty easy process
<cyberanger> well, easy to remove
<cyberanger> should be easy to renew too
<wrst> kinda what i thought but sometimes when in a hurry just easier to do it for someone :)
<wrst> cyberanger: i think i am in the process of completely linuxing our church
<wrst> hello chris4585
<cyberanger> wrst: cool
<wrst> on our recording machine i did go with arch however everything else is ubuntu
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-01-23
<chibihogoshino> hows the convention cyberanger ?
<netritious> howdy locotn
<wrst> howdy netritious
<netritious> how are things wrst?
<wrst> pretty good how are you doing netritious?
<netritious> pretty good
<netritious> went to the meetup today
<wrst> how was it?
<netritious> wrst: pretty good
<netritious> didn't exactly go as planned either, but I'll be more prepared next time....
<wrst> cool, a loco meetup?
<netritious> was invited back at least
<netritious> and thanks again to Midsouth Makers for having me
<netritious> wrst: yes
<wrst> cool netritious
<netritious> I kept trying to clone a usb thumb drive to another usb thumb drive that was oh so slightly smaller
<netritious> clonezilla was not happy about it
<netritious> if I would have had thought about it, I would have just resized the source usb thumb drive, but didn't think about it until I was on the way home lol
<wrst> haha your thumb drive is awesome
<netritious> :)
<netritious> wrst: I'm reading now about how to backup and restore a MBR using dd, and also how puppy uses grub4dos by default
<wrst> hmm backup and restoring the MBR that's cool stuff
 * netritious gets a little nervous when dd and MBR are mentioned in the same sentence :P
<wrst> well yeah :)
<wrst> dd scares me a little anyway
<netritious> I'm trying to figure out if it's even possible to install grub4dos using ubuntu
<netritious> I haven't just had a whole lot of luck with it, but then again I have no idea what I'm doing lol..i kinda do but reminds me of old days with norton disk doctor trying to fix mbr
<netritious> well not as bad as that, but bad enough hehe
<netritious> anyway trying to figure it out now
<wrst> what exactly is grub4dos netritious?
<netritious> wrst: it's a bootloader like grub
<netritious> a little more flexible than grub or grub2, at least that's what I keep reading
<wrst> hmm cool
<wrst> well i don't have a real high opinion of grub2 but it seems to be improving
<netritious> I agree
<netritious> for a while there I was removing grub2 and installing grub
<netritious> nite everyone...afk
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: sweet
<orangeninja> Hello
<chibihogoshino> hello orangeninja
<orangeninja> hi
<chibihogoshino> whats up ?
<orangeninja> nothing much....
<orangeninja> just kicking around the idea of making my hp dv6775us laptop all Ubuntu with 10.10
<orangeninja> i have it deul booted with 10.04 and vista right now
<chibihogoshino> nice
<orangeninja> anything I should look out for?
<chibihogoshino> id try out the live install and make sher everything works ok..
<chibihogoshino> i havent ran 10.10 yet so im not up on what all has changed..
<orangeninja> what are you running?
<chibihogoshino> 10.04
<chibihogoshino> from what i saw they didnt change much so im going to wait till the next release .. that should be a big update
<orangeninja> hmmm, maybe I should just use 10.04 myself
<orangeninja> just got to find the old iso again.....ha
<chibihogoshino> you need the download page ?
<orangeninja> naw, I got that, I am dloading 10.10 right now from it
<chibihogoshino> ah
<chibihogoshino> when more people come back online in here you could ask them about 1010
<orangeninja> yeah, I really have no idea
<orangeninja> I just really started messing with Linux seriously..
<chibihogoshino> cool
<chibihogoshino> what got you interested in linux ?
<orangeninja> hmmm well
<orangeninja> I guess, IT security type stuff. and it being free.
<chibihogoshino> security is a good part of it ..
<chibihogoshino> i like how you can change anything about it, look at all the code and get help with almost anything
<orangeninja> I just have a genuine interest in computers and I like messing around with them when I can.
<orangeninja> I also like that too. it seems you make Linux what you want it to be.
<chibihogoshino> yeah.. especially if you run arch or crunch bang .. doing a manual install, you learn allot
<orangeninja> yeah, I did a gentoo years ago, got it working for an hour or so but crashed the xorg and never got it up again. I used the online documantaion to do it step by step.
<chibihogoshino> x can be picky
<orangeninja> yeah old nvidia drivers about 5 or 6 years ago
<orangeninja> I think I tried to change the resolution to something other that 800x600 and that crashed it. I had cli but I new nothing at all back then.
<chibihogoshino> i never had a problem with nvivia .. ati
<chibihogoshino> ati i did but they have gotten allot better
<chibihogoshino> did you edit the xconfig ?
<orangeninja> ha, I tried several things I just know I broke it.
<chibihogoshino> ah..
<chibihogoshino> it could be refresh rate, monitor or video card timing..
<chibihogoshino> color depth..
<orangeninja> the community was as helpful as they could be with a guy on his first experiance with linux. I have no idea why I tried that.
<chibihogoshino> its great you got it working tho
<orangeninja> well they had documantation online so i just followed that word for word from another computer.
<orangeninja> ahhh I know why I did it....
<chibihogoshino> whys that ?
<orangeninja> a book called hacking: the art of exploitation Jon Erickson he said he used Gentoo so I had to get it. HA ha ha
<orangeninja> http://www.amazon.com/Hacking-Art-Exploitation-Jon-Erickson/dp/1593271441/ref=pd_sim_b_9
<chibihogoshino> ahh :-)
<chibihogoshino> its got good reviews
<orangeninja> yeah it was good. I guess that is also what helped open my eyes to linux
<chibihogoshino> did you read it all ?
<orangeninja> no, I read probably half skipping here and there. at the time I knew nothing of linux, and I still know nothing of assembly or and kind of programming.
<orangeninja> I did understand his section of buffer overflows and why they worked. but I could not create one or anything,
<chibihogoshino> cool..
<chibihogoshino> i dont know how that works..
<chibihogoshino> iv tried learning programing but it never worked out
<orangeninja> well I have "looked" into it too. but never really stayed with it.
<chibihogoshino> i like python
<chibihogoshino> im trying to learn that but its going slow
<orangeninja> is python the one everyone says you should start with?
<chibihogoshino> i think so
<chibihogoshino> you can do allot with it
<chibihogoshino> what part of tn are you in ?
<orangeninja> Im in Nashville
<orangeninja> you?
<chibihogoshino> knoxville
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: yea python
<chibihogoshino> yeah if i can figure it out
<orangeninja> how far are you into learning it chibihogoshino?
<chibihogoshino> how far ?
<chibihogoshino> i would like to make some gui aps if i can
<orangeninja> just beginning?
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<orangeninja> on youtube I searched Python Programming and found a playlist with 43 videos. Pretty good too.
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<chibihogoshino> i need to find a book or something that makes it make sense to my brain
<chibihogoshino> oh.. cyberanger do you remember who was having a problem with the google search dns redirects with comcast ?
<chibihogoshino> this guy reminds me of rodney mckay
<chibihogoshino> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKTZoB2Vjuk
<orangeninja> print 'I'\m just a﻿ computer, I can\'t understand.' this guy is cracking me up
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: not offhand
<cyberanger> but I don't recall anything dns related in here recently
<chibihogoshino> ahh.. i was looking at it again and you can disable the redirect in the comcast user account settings
<cyberanger> aside from myself, between dns hijacking and OpenNIC
<chibihogoshino> heh
<cyberanger> intresting, esp if it's not a cookie
<cyberanger> http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2009/08/comcasts-dns-redirect-service-goes-nationwide.ars
<cyberanger> I like the MAC address method, but they need to simplify it for avg joe
<cyberanger> or make it opt in
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<cyberanger> it really needs to be opt in
<cyberanger> not opt out
<cyberanger> it can cause so many issues
<cyberanger> thus why I was being real careful doing it here
<cyberanger> targetting two subdomains
<cyberanger> ideally next year I'll have apublic ubuntu mirror
<cyberanger> and just do it to my own subdomains
<cyberanger> and change apt here
<cyberanger> there was no issues in doing it small scale, but was it standards compliant, no
<cyberanger> and the hotel breaks standardswith a captive portal
<cyberanger> but an isp, ugh
<chibihogoshino> dns should be locally cached along with the web site name only remotely looked up if the site is not known.. the web site should also give its web address to verify that is the site you are trying to reach.
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: true, ideally
<cyberanger> but that's gotta be suppported, and with a long ttl
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<chibihogoshino> unlimited ttl would be ok since it would expire when the page cant be found or the website name changed
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: that's not true
<cyberanger> if it's a dns cacheing server, or client
<cyberanger> since it's not a dns issue
<chibihogoshino> if the web pages publish the web site name to verify the address youll know if your at the right one or not
<cyberanger> routing issue or daemon issue usually
<cyberanger> the only way to sidestep a cache with a bad result is purge it and query the authoritive nameserver
<cyberanger> there were some attacks where the ttl was set to 68 years
<chibihogoshino> thats how it works now ..
<cyberanger> and hotspots hijack dns for a captive portal in some setups, set the ttl to 60 sec. or less
<chibihogoshino> what would that matter if your computer didnt check a external dns server ?
<cyberanger> the long ttl, I hijack the dns server on a hotspot, set the ttl to 68 years for facebook.com, but point it at porn or an attack site
<cyberanger> and you leave the hotspot, still a long ttl
<chibihogoshino> if my computer isnt looking at that and getting the ip from its own cache that wont matter
<cyberanger> and since I was the authoritive server, nothing upstream to check
<cyberanger> yes, but I took advantage of the hotspots captive portal
<cyberanger> you were firewalled off
<cyberanger> queried the dns server dhcp told you of
<chibihogoshino> ok
<cyberanger> it's a system needing overhauls for sure
<chibihogoshino> did you tell them ?
<cyberanger> but if you cache my site, www.zachgibbens.geek, to my ip for a long time, it'll resolve to my current server, what would tell it of my other server
<cyberanger> like if I moved my mailserver from google to my own, or something
<cyberanger> tell who, ICANN?
<chibihogoshino> it would check with the external dns server
<chibihogoshino> but the web pages would verify them self with a key so you know your at the right site
<chibihogoshino> like they kinda do now
<cyberanger> everyone high enough in the chain knows, dnssec extensions is the current patch
<cyberanger> well, if a webserver has ssl, it validates it
<cyberanger> but that's not the current system for http or dns
<cyberanger> except with dnssec
<cyberanger> but the cache trusts the ttl
<chibihogoshino> http://www.dnssec.comcast.net/
<chibihogoshino> heh
<cyberanger> my cached result for mail will still resolve to google, and since the route works, the ttl is good
<cyberanger> it won't goto my box
<cyberanger> until the ttl runs out
<chibihogoshino> ehh
<chibihogoshino> i dont like this
<cyberanger> but when I change, wit a reasonable value, it'll update
<cyberanger> well, it's a system of trust
<chibihogoshino> its taking control out of the users hands
<cyberanger> dns has allways been outside the users hands
<chibihogoshino> the verification process is done through the isp with dnssec tho
<cyberanger> cause it replaced the hosts file in the early days
<cyberanger> something the admin did
<cyberanger> or I can sidestep the isp, and run dnssec
<cyberanger> as a cacheing server
<cyberanger> once the entire root is signed, it'll work
<cyberanger> but just like ipv4 to ipv6, it's not overnight
<chibihogoshino> how big would that be tho
<cyberanger> bandwidth, disk space, memory, fine by todays standards
<cyberanger> but dns's early days, no way
<cyberanger> and it took a long time for alot of the attacks to be found
 * chris4585 pokes wrst 
<cyberanger> it's just a core service with them found now
<cyberanger> literally core, without going back to hosts files and remembering ip addresses
<chibihogoshino> hmm
<cyberanger> or a replacement
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-01-14
<average_guy> got mutt working now, on to cmus.  Having trouble getting sound, still working at
<Unit193> Heh, barely tried that one, I'm still on (re-)alpine.
<wrst> average_guy: installed alsa-utils and unmuted channels with alsamixer?
<average_guy> I did wrst
<wrst> ok i know this is silly but did unmute the channels with the little mm on them
<wrst> you can turn them up but they still aren't unmuted
<average_guy> hmmm
<average_guy> that was totally it wrst
<average_guy> working now :)
<wrst> :) not that I have made that mistake before average_guy ;)
<wrst> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/2959906/mute.png
<wrst> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/2959906/unmute.png
<average_guy> Appearantly a lot of ppl have.  I read it about 100 times.  I didn't realize you could turn it up and still hve it muted
<wrst> I made the screenshots so might as well use them :)
<wrst> yep of course on a gui you see mute checked or what not but not with alsamixer
<average_guy> I have no graphics on this box
<wrst> ahh my links won't help you will they, figured you were logged in via ssh or something
<wrst> you are super hardcare
<average_guy> I tryin to be
<average_guy> trying to see just what I can do with an old 300 MHz box
<wrst> pretty well connected it sounds like
<average_guy> I am pleasantly suprised.  This has been a rewarding project for me. I have learned a lot about linux.
<average_guy> and this machine may be slow but it is completely silent so I don't mind running it arond the clock
<cyberanger> average_guy: is it so quiet you can hear a PNG drop
<average_guy> nice
<average_guy> good one cyberanger
<cyberanger> I've worn that one out, but still a classic, even if it's becomming a dead classic
<wrst> http://www.brankovukelic.com/2013/01/on-state-of-windows-on-desktop.html?m=1
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-01-15
<average_guy> does pianobar work for anyone?
<Unit193> For me, but I compiled it. :P
<Unit193> Or, put it in a PPA.
<average_guy> ?
<average_guy> there is a ppa?
<Unit193> Not an official one that I've seen, nope.
<wrst> compiling seems to be the best average_guy  or run arch ;)
<average_guy> i gunna figure out how to compile it tonight Unit193.
<Unit193> average_guy: Yeah, pretty easy.
<wrst> average_guy: there is a good you tube video for Debian
<wrst> but the readme is about enough
<wrst> or install I guess it is :)
<average_guy> got pianobar working now
<average_guy> I'm on a roll today
<Unit193> Great job!
<Unit193> I have a couple modifications, myself.
<average_guy> modifications Unit193?
<Unit193> Meh, couple small changes.
<Unit193> As you can see, just some smaller handy things.
<Unit193> Also have a patch that shows the station ID in the station select dialog.
<average_guy> thats pretty cool
<average_guy> that is the next step for me now that I have mutt, irssi, cmus, etc. I lookin at all the ways to trick em out
<average_guy> much option
<wrst> average_guy: will you ever use a mouse again?
<average_guy> prolly not on this machine wrst
<wrst> as long as you are happy average_guy :)
<wrst> with the "power" it has that's really the best use for it
<average_guy> I am thrilled with it wrst.  I grew up runnin DOS on a tricked out PCjr.  This is WAY better then that.
<wrst> oh goodness yes
<wrst> it really is amazing what you can do with the cli if you want to also
<wrst> vlc works pretty nicely via the cli
<wrst> i am assuming that videos are out of the question i think cyberanger had them playing in ascii or something silly like that once :)
<average_guy> While technology
<average_guy> opps
<average_guy> really? you can play videos without windowing
<wrst> average_guy: i really don't know
<wrst> can't remember if he was pulling my leg or not :)
<wrst> i mean you can't see video of course but i'm not for sure what he was doing
<wrst> i'm assuming you could play the video with vlc and get just the audio feed pretty easily
<average_guy> I did see something in my googling about cli video, of course, that would definately give my computer a heart attack
<average_guy> I have other, more graphical machines I ssh in from
<wrst> i would hope so average_guy :)
<average_guy> I'm also trying to figure out virtualization for another project
<average_guy> the goal of moving all of the core services to this old box was to make it so that I don't have to run the servers ALL the time
<average_guy> my apartment is small and they were giving me a headache
<average_guy> but I want a SAN
<cyberanger> wrst: I've used ascii more for comedic effect, but framebuffer is also an option
<cyberanger> and a more serious one
<wrst> cyberanger: i thought you had something working in that regard... I should have known :)
<wrst> and good morning cyberanger
 * cyberanger looks at the time, morning indeed
<cyberanger> yeah, --vout fb
<cyberanger> there maybe more switches involved, been awhile
<wrst> i'll take your word for it... I have a nice gui with vlc :)
<wrst> well at least a gui don't know how nice
<cyberanger> now, ascii is the default without xdisplay set
<cyberanger> --vout none for audio only
<cyberanger> wrst: the framebuffer is exceptional, real video, just not via xorg
<wrst> cyberanger: and you can see it in a terminal?
<cyberanger> wish I could see more of jelico, tn
<cyberanger> so much fog, the driving is fine, but a pain
<cyberanger> wrst: yes, but admittingly, still one thing worth xorg to me
<wrst> wow i need to try that for laughs if nothing else
<wrst> cyberanger: be careful its extremely foggy here
<cyberanger> just due to the fact I rarely watch just one video
<cyberanger> wrst: can you see more than 300 ft?
<wrst> can now could see about 0 feet to start the day
<wrst> well probably about 50 feet or so
<wrst> was pretty rough
<wrst> it was THICK and also rain to boot
<cyberanger> yeah, that's my current issue still
<wrst> monterey always has some fog issues
<wrst> ouch
<cyberanger> hence my early stop for lunch
<cyberanger> going to hope KY & OH are better
<average_guy> be careful cyberanger
<cyberanger> average_guy: I intend to be, I treat my truck better than my computers
<wrst> :)
<cyberanger> and I treat rentals better than my truck
<cyberanger> since I can't fix those issues as easily as a reinstall of the OS
<average_guy> I wish...
<elijah-mbp> reinstall engine 2.0..
<average_guy> upgrading to dual-core
<wrst> howdy elijah-mbp, how's it going?
<elijah-mbp> tired but good i guess
<elijah-mbp> trying to hire staff / find bodies.
<wrst> elijah-mbp: i would think you should be able to find people but i guess by bodies you mean warm ones ?
<wrst> :)
<cyberanger> engine 2.0 depends on premium-fuel, but premium-fuel is not going to be installed
<cyberanger> premium-fuel has unmet dependencies
<cyberanger> premium-fuel depends on money, but money is not installable
<average_guy> sudo install premium-fuel!
<average_guy> -f
<wrst> average_guy: i don't think premium-fuel is an opensource software offering i think its proprietary
<elijah-mbp> well, senior operations folks are kind of hard to come by
<cyberanger> elijah-mbp: depends on the requirements too
<elijah-mbp> pretty high.  we don't really need juniors, we need people we can sort of plug in and they get started, asking questions when they get stuck.  :-)
<cyberanger> and it's funny how with the unemployment issues that keps happening
<wrst> elijah-mbp: oh well you aren't just needing people then :)
<elijah-mbp> nope, need super-SA types
<cyberanger> well, super-SA, that's not me, dedicated, awesome, but not super
<elijah-mbp> have to fit with a bunch of system engineers and devs with 20 years of experience.
<cyberanger> ;-)
 * wrst is a bean counter he is on a different planet
<elijah-mbp> accounting!!!
<elijah-mbp> that is space alien land to most people
<average_guy> I am trying to learn right now, in the hope of picking up one of those jobs eventually.
<elijah-mbp> :)
<cyberanger> also, not sure if I've earned the use of the word senior
<cyberanger> but, I've found few who like that word
 * cyberanger hits the road again, bbl
<elijah-mbp> it makes me feel creaky.  at 35.  :p
<wrst> elijah-mbp: you aren't craeky until 40
<wrst> you have five years, enjoy :)
<average_guy> thank a lot wrst, I almost there
 * average_guy is 37 and feelin REALLY old now
<wrst> i'm just 3 years behind average_guy
<wrst> hello RagnarokAngel
<RagnarokAngel> what's up?
<RagnarokAngel> When did gwibber become such a heaping mess of bad software?
<wrst> not much RagnarokAngel
<wrst> and to be honest i was wondering when it ever became good :)
<RagnarokAngel> It was good before the UI overhaul
<RagnarokAngel> I should just find a .8 version somewhere.
<RagnarokAngel> It won't even scroll correctly.
<wrst> I could never get into it, of course i also tried it on arch and i think its more an ubuntu thing
<RagnarokAngel> originally it was just a gtk thing
<RagnarokAngel> I have a feeling segphault isn't managing it anymore.
<wrst> yeah i tried it in gnome shell it was just irritating to me
<RagnarokAngel> yeah that's what I'm running it in
<RagnarokAngel> it's broken.
<wrst> since gnome-shell kept breaking extensions with every point update i moved to kde and wouldn't even attempt it there
<RagnarokAngel> I really like the shell
<RagnarokAngel> It still feels like gnome
<RagnarokAngel> ugh I don't want to build the old version from source.
<wrst> maybe an old .deb out there somewhere that wont' cause some dependency issues?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-01-16
<wrst> xTEMPx:
<wrst> afternoon chris4585
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-01-18
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: wb
<wrst> hello jfenn2199
<jfenn2199> hey how goes wrst
<wrst> going well you doing ok?
<jfenn2199> I'm alright
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-01-13
<tenc> Good morning #ubuntu. :)
<wrst> morning tenc, how are you doing?
<tenc> Doing great. How about you wrst?
<wrst> yep doing well for a monday morning :)
<tenc> ipv6 addresses are much hard to copy by sight...
<tenc> Other things I've observed this morning: in the set {logout, quit, exit} the correct command will always be the last one I issue.
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> ipv6 addresses give me a headache :)
<netritious_> good morning
<wrst> howdy netritious_
<netritious> sorry I missed you last week wrst...having probs out of my ancient ups'
<wrst> ha ha netritious
<wrst> that does not sound like fun
<wrst> batteries?
<netritious> yep..scored two off of amazon for $30+free shipping
<wrst> nice especially on the free shipping, them there batteries be heavy
<netritious> yessir
<netritious> atm trying to find just the right mini itx board. the project requires 4+ RJ45 but for under $225 isn't easy lol...unless you want jetway.
<wrst> just the name, jetway, does not instill confidence
<netritious> board+cpu+ram+case+psu+4 or more RJ45
<wrst> can we ask what the projuce is? or will you have to kill us?
<wrst> if you would have to kill us I would rather not know
<netritious> lol nothing special...moving a firewall install from "in beta forever" to dedicated machine
<wrst> nice
<netritious> zotac has some nice borads with wifi built-in, but then it has a geforce GT 5xx soemthing or the other...not needed for a firewall, at least not mine heh
<wrst> you building your own as far as software, or doing something pfsensish?
<netritious> going to install pfsense 9.1 that uses the new PBI packaging
<wrst> nice, I have no need whatsover for any of that but would love to give it a try :)
<netritious> 9.0-RELEASE JustWorks™
<netritious> sure you do wrst
<netritious> you just don't know it lol
<wrst> I'm sure I could think of something
<netritious> well, dansguardian for one
<wrst> I mean do I really need a FreeNAS system in my house
<netritious> great for anyone that has kids
<wrst> true netritious, right now I'm letting opendns filter, which is not perfect, but dans guardian without help is such a pain to even attempt for a mortal like me to set up
<netritious> captive portal for controlling time spent on teh network
<netritious> yeah wrst, it's that time thing
<wrst> that's pretty cool
<netritious> some of us could do it /if we had the time/
<wrst> yes exactly
<netritious> also on captive portal control bandwidth rates. can set global and get granular as well.
<netritious> *also with captive portal you can
<wrst> hmm could keep the HD youtubes from killing my connection and sentence them to 480P
<wrst> :)
<netritious> yep. also there is QoS control that works by applying bandwidth filters dynamically based on type of traffic. (pfsense has a wizard thank God.)
<wrst> ha ha yes I do a very limited QoS on my dd-wrt router, to keep uploads from killing my connection but that's it
<netritious> I like x86 because it's almost completely open. I can add/change/remove most hardware components at will on x86 platform, whereas with ARM/RISC based systems the hardware is much more "fixed" and not designed for much if any after market modifications.
<netritious> just talking about hardware hear, not software
<netritious> *here
<wrst> agreed
<wrst> its much much easier
<wrst> I saw that intel had an SD card sized x86 system
<wrst> would love to see x86 chips with the power benefits of arm
<netritious> or x86 completely ported to ARM...that would work...mostly lol
<netritious> software I mean
<wrst> ahh yes that would work also
<twayneprice> We have outgrown our SAN at work that we use for VMWare and I'm looking to add some NFS storage.  What OS would you guys recommend?  I need two boxes that will mirror each other in case of failure.  I may have to get something that I can get paid support on in order to appease the higher-ups. :)
<wrst> to say I'm no expert is a great understatement but have heard good things about ixsystems
<twayneprice> ah.  We already have the hardware.
<wrst> ahh gotcha
<twayneprice> I used redhat a long time ago.  I think suse is used in the enterprise too.
<twayneprice> I've read about drbd and glusterfs.  Anyone have any experience with either of those?
<netritious> can't say about gluster...I've read quite a bit, but nothing deployed.
<netritious> drbd, well get ready for some fun heh
<twayneprice> That sounds ominous.  :)
<netritious> I had problems with a heartbeat+drbd setup, but in the end I think it was heartbeat filling an 10GB / with 4GB logs
<netritious> anyway, I would mount the drbd block as /var/vm and store vmware images there
<netritious> when it worked it worked well, but it was a stupid setup rife with opprotunities for something to fail
<twayneprice> That in a nice thing about our HP SAN.  It just works.  But $45k for 6TB of usable space, I would prefer not to order another one.  :)
<netritious> I've seen some generic sata disk storage units that would connect to a PC via esata, the PC being the SAN host. Somewhere in the neighborhood of $300 to a few $1,000
<netritious> I would just use some linux distro you like, create some raid devices via mdadm, and export NFS
<twayneprice> We have a couple of HP server with 8 removable HD each.
<twayneprice> mdadm is software raid, right?
<netritious> mdadm is software raid but it works really really well. I've relied on it now for a few years and store around 2+ terabytes with plenty of room to grow
<netritious> RAID1+hot spares+hot swap 3.5" sata drive bays
<twayneprice> would you use drbd again?
<netritious> not unless someone paid me to lol
<netritious> you might want to check out corosync(?)
<netritious> spelling might be wrong
<twayneprice> ceph maybe?
<netritious> nope, I meant corosync http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/corosync
<twayneprice> gotcha.
<netritious> there's a better wikipedia page
<netritious> if you decide to get into clustering though I would recommendl reading the drbd manual section on terminology since you will encounter a whole new set of errors that you really wouldn't see coming without maybe a cluster engineering degree...if one of those exist
<netritious> even if you don't use drbd
<twayneprice> That's probably a good idea.
<average_guy> Have you looked at Openfiler twayneprice
<average_guy> mucho reccamendo
<twayneprice> average_guy: yea, I've looked at it and FreeNas.  Have you had it syncing with 2 or more machines?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-01-15
<average_guy> yes, I have 3 box SAN twayneprice. I used openfiler to set up iscsi target
<average_guy> well I did... is in pieces atm
<average_guy> is a hobby not a profession for me
<twayneprice> average_guy: That's cool.  Did you use the free or the paid version?
<netritious> Wow...another article championing ZFS over brtfs: http://rudd-o.com/linux-and-free-software/ways-in-which-zfs-is-better-than-btrfs
<netritious> I say 'wow' because that's the third or fourth one this year I've read.
<netritious> *btrfs
<wrst> netritious: from all account zfs kicks btrfs bad
<wrst> and you pair it up with something like freenas its so easy I can do it :)
<netritious> lol wrst
<wrst> and good morning netritious :)
<netritious> good morning to you wrst :)
<netritious> I'm fairly convinced I will be moving to freenas sometime this year.
<netritious> I'm starting to wonder why I drank the linux koolaid all those ywars ago seeing as I keep going back to BSDs
<netritious> *years
<netritious> oh I remember...freebsd couldn't run vmware server heh
<wrst> for me I like how freenas operates like an appliance more or less set it and forget it
<netritious> pretty much the same with pfsense
<wrst> for me the defualts are plenty good enough also
<wrst> so I don't need to think, I like not thinking :)
<twayneprice> Have either of you used freenas in a cluster so if 1 box goes down, the other still works?
<wrst> twayneprice: I use it at home just for storage, so i have no pro experience whatsever
<wrst> its just easy and idiot proof for me :)
<wrst> but I wonder if truenas wouldn't be more what you are looking for, especially if support is needed, looks like it adds severla features for serious work
<cyberanger> I still love Debian, and Kali is a nice desktop OS (however I still prefer Openbox)
<cyberanger> but gotta say, after dealing with FreeBSD more, I wish I had pfsense here
<cyberanger> or monitoring on cisco
<cyberanger> wrst: yeah, been looking into truenas for an upcoming deployment
<wrst> I have absolutely no need at all for one of those ixsystems boxes but they really look cool :)
<twayneprice> wrst: truenas looks pretty neat.  We already have the hardware, though.  :(
<cyberanger> twayneprice: I haven't yet used either in a cluster, we're moving that way though
<wrst> oh yeah twayneprice keep forgetting that
<twayneprice> We just had one of the bricks in our HP SAN go down and it was pretty nice that it could still run while we waited on parts.
<twayneprice> nice but very expensive.  :)
<wrst> oh I bet :)
<netritious> hey cyberanger, twayneprice
<netritious> was just reading about openfiler
<twayneprice> hey netritious
<netritious> looks like it uses corosync, pacemaker, and drbd for clustering.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-01-17
<wrst> party on DJOmnifrog  :)
<DJOmnifrog>  o/ o, o/ o, o/
<wrst> ha ha
<DJOmnifrog> I'm going on hiatus soon
<DJOmnifrog> I need a break
<wrst> you do it a LOT
<wrst> if nick changes are an indicator :)
<DJOmnifrog> a lot more than I signe for d up
<DJOmnifrog> yeah and I don't always remember to renick on this server
<wrst> oh me
<DJOmnifrog> oh...
<DJOmnifrog> new build http://i.imgur.com/XqjTBCz.jpg
<DJOmnifrog> AMD FX 8320 on a GA-990FXA-UD3, 2x8GB, 128GB SSD boot drive+TB spinning disks for file storage , Geforce GT630-2GB
<wrst> nice DJOmnifrog
<DJOmnifrog> this is an office/work machine for wife ;)
<DJOmnifrog> duel 23" monitors
<wrst> very nice
<DJOmnifrog> wife will be pleased
<DJOmnifrog> only drawback for me is it's gotta be windows >:|
<Unit193> Looks like EFI.
<DJOmnifrog> it is uefi but that didn't stop me from putting Linux on my last build
<DJOmnifrog> this board is even DUAL uefi!
<DJOmnifrog> lol
<DJOmnifrog> so if an attack fails the first time and bricks the first layer of bios protection they get a second chance!
<DJOmnifrog> hahaha
<DJOmnifrog> fucking microsoft
<wrst> gotta love em
<DJOmnifrog> don't gotta
<wrst> no not at all
<Omnifrog> yeah, I might be losing my patience a little bit
<Omnifrog> <DJOmnifrog> sorry, I was busy looking for the next DJ to check the fuck in >.>
<Omnifrog> sfw> !next
<Omnifrog> <tchakkazulu> Whoops, seems like the next show isn't scheduled at all! The next show will be:
<Omnifrog> <tchakkazulu> Jick is scheduled in 0 days, 1 hours, and 8 minutes. Which is on Thu Jan 16 23:00 EST. However, this is still unconfirmed.
<Omnifrog> this is one small part of why I am leaving the schedule
<Omnifrog> not quitting
<Omnifrog> not yet
<Omnifrog> just stepping back
<netritious> if you had to buy a laptop today, of the following three major manufacturers, who would you buy from and why? dell, hp, or lenovo? for home not office
<wrst> netritious: I would buy a system 76 or a macbook hows that? :)
<netritious> lol that's fine wrst
<wrst> I must say my wife's macbook has been a very good machine, 5+ years on it now and still functioning very well
<netritious> <-- will never buy an apple product. costs to dang much lol
<wrst> I can't see myself buying a windows laptop for personal use period not that I despise windows 8/8.1 with great passion...
<netritious> they still sell win7 laptops
<wrst> netritious: must say the quality is better, but if you spend that on another brand you will get equal quality
<wrst> yeah really don't want that either, especially for personal use, I could use OS X however but prefer not
<netritious> <-- only buys refurbished laptops
<netritious> all these rules I have lol
<wrst> I generally buy refurbed also
<netritious> I just don't see the cost benefit of buying new laptops. I was more curious about people's experience with the three major manufacturers.
<wrst> netritious: I currently have an asus and have been really happy with it
<wrst> it was bargain basement 2 years ago or maybe 3 its a i3 and I added RAM up to 8GB and put an ssd etc but been very good for me
<twayneprice> netritious: the hp here looks pretty good:  http://bensbargains.net/categories/notebooks-83/
<netritious> I have a toshiba, dell, and hp...I like the HP.
<wrst> I have had HP and liked them too netritious
<netritious> looking at this on newegg... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA3SB1AH6495
<wrst> that looks good, a lot better than a chromebook and at a chromebook price
<netritious> it's about the same specs as the hp on the page you linked
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-01-17
<chris4585> hey everyone ltns
<chris4585> wrst, hey
<wrst> hey chris45851
<wrst> how are you doing?
<wrst> hello t3lc0
<wrst> err chris4585 hello :)
<t3lc0> hello
<wrst> how are you doing t3lc0?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-01-18
<chris4585> wrst, good and you?
<wrst> good chris4585 what has been happening?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-01-22
<minasota> cyberanger: How's it going friend
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-01-23
<Unit193> minasota: Howdy.
<minasota> hey Unit193 hows it going?
<Unit193> Had a nice hike today, you?
<minasota> That's cool. Where did you hike?
<minasota> Work... nothing spectacular. Just a some snow down here
<Unit193> Eh, local small place, nothing fancy.
<Unit193> Even saw someone skiing this time!
<minasota> skiing? like water skiing or snow skiing?
<Unit193> Snow.
<Unit193> Temp: 22 F (-6 C) ~ Overcast ~ Windchill: 9 F (-13 C) ~ Humidity: 68% ~ Observed: Fri 22, 18:52
<cyberanger> minasota: good, how about you?
<cyberanger> Unit193: another hike
<minasota> 25 F here atm. Humidity 96%
<minasota> cyberanger: good to hear. Doing well on this end, no complaints
<cyberanger> minasota: above freezing at 35, so it's going to be a lot of ice under snow.
<minasota> Yeah, tomorrow is probably going to be a bad day to get out
<minasota> or at least until late afternoon
<Unit193> cyberanger: Third one,aye.
<cyberanger> Unit193: oh, wow
<minasota> Unit193: new hobby or just something you like to do?
<Unit193> minasota: Well, finally got cold so can hike more easily now, but did do some in the summer time as well.
<minasota> Unit193: I like hiking down here when the weather is warm. Plenty of waterfalls etc, just nice to get out and breathe
<cyberanger> I skydive, easier on the legs
<minasota> lol, nice
<minasota> depends on the landing I guess...
<Unit193> That'd be awsome, honestly.
<cyberanger> true
<minasota> It's on myu bucket list. I jumped while in the Army, but no freefall stuff
<cyberanger> sometimes the landings are rough
<minasota> What do you guys think about OpenVPN > DNSCrypt and this DNS https://freedns.zone/en/
 * cyberanger has seeing the world and breaking all it's content filters on his bucket list
<minasota> cyberanger: perhaps you should start in NY and CA... It's already started and people like yourself need to get involved
<minasota> because people like you know how things work on the inside and want to use that know-how for good
<cyberanger> I broke pandora's on my last trip to canada, and my landlord put in webguard which blocks a few things now
<cyberanger> my favourite pain is China and Iran
<cyberanger> they seem to really block everything
<minasota> Whaaaa? You're not concerned with Netflix?? :)
<cyberanger> minasota: VPN + DNSCrypt is good, don't know about freedns
<cyberanger> Netflix hadn't been an issue until recently, hulu was always the hardest
<minasota> cyberanger: freedns "say" they do not track or log... I thought it would be better than google's or opendns
<cyberanger> so yeah, I have my concerns, but hadn't really had a chance to do much with Netflix till now
<cyberanger> I like OpenNIC or running my own.
<cyberanger> If DNS could be ran over tor, the logging wouldn't matter so much
<minasota> I don't know how to do all that at the moment.
<cyberanger> as long as circut time was low
<cyberanger> apt-get install bind9
<minasota> I've got things setup kind of good atm
<minasota> I don't want to break things lol
<minasota> I've learned a lot. Especially working with my iMac and mbp... and running several different *nix distros in virtual box
<minasota> But the more I dive into networking, the more I realize there really isn't a way to maintain my freedom to privacy
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-01-24
<Juzzy> heh
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-01-16
<cyberanger> [Ubik]: think I am having the same issue.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-01-20
<[Ubik]> wtf
<[Ubik]> is newnet smoking?
<cyberanger> I don't know, but they swear it's legal
